# The Netherlands - onepicaday



## postHUMANproject (Nov 28, 2007)

oh what the heck, let there be a dutch version (hope i'll get some assistance)

Rotterdam- market


----------



## canadalover (Oct 6, 2007)

oh my god there's a lot of provinces/states in Netherland!


----------



## dennol (Sep 11, 2002)

^Only 12 (provinces)

What you seen on that map are municipalities. There are ~500 of those.


----------



## postHUMANproject (Nov 28, 2007)

Waddenzee- Waddensea


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

I live 10 km from the Waddensea! Nice place, like it. No busy life over there, only nature and small villages.


----------



## postHUMANproject (Nov 28, 2007)

Amsterdam- Hotel De L'europe


----------



## Tarzan (Dec 5, 2006)

's-Hertogenbosch (also called Den Bosch) - Train (and bus) station at night put up for carnival


----------



## MILIUX (Sep 13, 2002)

postHUMANproject said:


> Amsterdam- Hotel De L'europe


Is that the one in Rokin area?


----------



## postHUMANproject (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ yup, that's at the end of Rokin

Afsluitdijk


----------



## Lawcheehung (Jun 19, 2007)

^^ woah, how long is this stretch?


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Lawcheehung said:


> ^^ woah, how long is this stretch?


32 km, constructed between 1927 and 1933. It is part of a larger project called: Zuiderzee Works. It was an older plan to close the Zuiderzee, but after the Zuiderzeevloed 1916 it was for the protection very important for the Netherlands. 

It had 2 major benefits:
-Short coast, which is easy to protect. 
-It made reclaiming land easy. 

Most reclaiming started after the "Afsluitdijk" had been finished. It was projected to reclaim more than 2000km2. 1650 km2 nowadays reclaimed.










Sometimes it is discribed as the precedessor or part of the even more impressive Delta Works (Which the American Society of Civil Engineers has declared to be one of the Seven Wonders of the Modern World)


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

Afsluitdijk is impressive!!

I've been to Hotel Europa, I really like it. Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## postHUMANproject (Nov 28, 2007)

this one is from the dutch photo section of SSC

Haarlem


----------



## Sam Fisher (Jan 19, 2008)

^^^^ Haarlem is one of my favorite cities in the Netherlands, last time I was in Haarlem I even visited the building on the right ( Teylers Museum ).

Bytheway, the leading researcher at the Teyler Museum, was Lorentz and he was also the one who "invented" or researched the idea of the Afsluitdijk. (It's clear to me that my mind contains to many useless facts :nuts


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, Lorentz was indeed one of the greatest scientists this country ever produced.


----------



## postHUMANproject (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ another useless fact: Harlem NY was named after this city. Not surprisingly, since the dutch founded New York in 1628, when they bought the isle of manhattan from the indians. They called it Nieuw Amsterdam (New Amsterdam).

Leiden



















_DvW_


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

You can't have a picture topic about The Netherlands without windmills can you? Picture courtesy of Ben Visbeek.


----------



## Goran™ (Nov 23, 2004)

that land bridge should be like a world wonder or something.

thats one big mega project! amazing


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

The last picture is amazing...almost looks like a painting!


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Caribbean island of Sint-Maarten/Saint-Martin:










Airplane landing at Princess Juliana International Airport near Maho Beach:










Picture courtesy of adroit


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Somewhere in the Dutch mountains: Geul Valley in Southern Limburg



















Picture courtesy of jaspersfotos


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Look as flat as Denmark


----------



## vinman (Apr 11, 2004)

In the north of the Netherlands:

Jukwerd, Groningen


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

The Hague









Oldest shopping centre in The Netherlands: de Passage









Picture courtesy of pieter007


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Looks exclusive...


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

It is true that you won't find the Dutch equivalent to Wallmart here but you won't find the likes of Gucci and Versace here either. It looks more exclusive than it really is, The Hague's most expensive shops are to be found elsewhere.


----------



## postHUMANproject (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ thanks for the assistance!

Rotterdam



















_Sander Nagel_


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

You're welcome


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

In memoriam: Eusebius

*Arnhem:*









Arnhem is the capital of the province of Gelderland and has some 143.000 inhabitants within the city limits. It is part of the Arnhem-Nijmegen metropolitan area which is home to 722,000 people including Eusebius.

*Park Sonsbeek*
Park Sonsbeek is the city's most well known park and among the prettiest in the country.










Picture courtesy of saimens


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Lovely pics - and country!


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

Tulip field


----------



## postHUMANproject (Nov 28, 2007)

^^ how could i forget the flower fields, very nice one!


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

Castle Haarzuilen:


----------



## Yankeebiscuitfan (Jan 4, 2008)

Shukie said:


> Castle Haarzuilen:


Sorry, I don't wanna be Mr. Know it all. But the name of the Castle is "De Haar" and it is situated in the village Haarzuilen.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

the pic in post 28 is awesome!


----------



## Shukie (Mar 29, 2007)

Yankeebiscuitfan said:


> Sorry, I don't wanna be Mr. Know it all. But the name of the Castle is "De Haar" and it is situated in the village Haarzuilen.


You're right, my bad.


----------



## woutero (Jan 14, 2008)

Random little house in Hindeloopen (Friesland)


----------



## CborG (Dec 2, 2003)

Blossom in the Betuwe:


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

*Utrecht*
Utrecht is the smallest of our 4 so-called big cities with a population of just under 300,000 in the municipality and growing (rapidly I might add). It is also home to some of the best canals in the country, the countries highest church tower, the biggest station by number of platforms and biggest university by number of students.










*Oude Gracht* (_Old Canal_)









Picture courtesy of hb1964


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Really? 

I know there is a cool uni...


----------



## Cpt.Iglo (Dec 11, 2007)

City of Groningen


















Goudkantoor - Gold Office
Built in 1635.


----------



## Cpt.Iglo (Dec 11, 2007)

Again a picture ofGroningen


















Central train -and bus station. Built in 1866


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh well, since Groningen is in the spot light right now, here's one more:









Centraal Station area after dark (to the left of the building in the previous picture)


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

He mensen kap eens met al die Groningen-pics. :tongue3:


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Gulpen-Wittem, Limburg


----------



## Tuytert (Jul 23, 2006)

*Old Head Post Office, Amsterdam*


----------



## flex (Apr 30, 2003)

Tilburg (pop. 201.000) The 6th city of the Netherlands


----------



## Tuytert (Jul 23, 2006)

flex said:


> Tilburg (pop. 201.000) The *6th* city of the Netherlands


----------



## flex (Apr 30, 2003)

hmm indeed Eindhoven still excists


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

People, this thread is called *one* pic a day, not three of two...









Anyway: the home of football - *Eindhoven*










A quite street in the working class neighbourhood of Philipsdorp with the Philips Stadium towering over it in the back.

Picture courtesy of jacquessplint


----------



## flex (Apr 30, 2003)

TohrAlkimista said:


> Really?
> 
> I know there is a cool uni...


indeed, i met allot of exchange students during my work in a bar, they all enjoy Tilburg very much more than the touristic places and old cities. Tilburg is for students a great city!


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

National Park 'Zuid-Kennemerland', nearby Zandvoort, North Holland


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

West-Terschelling, Terschelling, Friesland


----------



## michiel_ (Jun 29, 2007)

For more photos visit my Flickr: www.flickr.com/michiel92

Dam Square (De Dam), Amsterdam.









For more photos visit my Flickr: www.flickr.com/michiel92


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Zeeland Bridge, Schouwen-Duiveland, province of Zeeland.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Geuldal, Gulpen-Wittem, Limburg


----------



## im_from_zw038 (Dec 5, 2003)

Zwolle, Overijssel, The Netherlands seen from south of the city. 116.000 inh.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

'Hoge Veluwe' National Park, Ede, Gelderland


----------



## Cpt.Iglo (Dec 11, 2007)

Star fortification Bourtange, Vlagtwedde, Groningen


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Scheveningen, The Hague, South Holland


----------



## _VeNeT_ (Jun 12, 2007)

That star fortification is simply breath taking.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Ameland, West Frisian Islands, Friesland


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

'Biesbosch' National Park, Drimmelen, Noord-Brabant


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Domtower and domchurch, Utrecht, Utrecht (one of the 2 provinces with the same name as the city)

The tower (112,32 m, largest churchtower in the Netherlands) and church are seperated by a heavy storm/hurricane in 1674. The distance is almost 50 meters.


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Wuppeltje said:


> Utrecht, Utrecht (only province with the same name as the city)


What about Groningen?


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Marco_ said:


> What about Groningen?


Oops :bash:


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Wuppeltje said:


> Domtower and domchurch, Utrecht, Utrecht (one of the 2 provinces with the same name as the city)
> 
> The tower (112,32 m, largest churchtower in the Netherlands) and church *are* seperated by a *heavy storm/hurricane* in 1674. The distance is almost 50 meters.


*Were* and it was a *tornado* 

I love the story of the tornado, it's quite amazing.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Slagathor said:


> *Were* and it was a *tornado*
> 
> I love the story of the tornado, it's quite amazing.


I tried to say too much in 1 sentence. It was and still is seperated, that is what I wanted to say. It was better to say it was a (light) tornado (estimated 150 km/h --> F1) during heavy weather. Hurricane looks also not wrong to me, because it is the highest scale on Beaufort.


----------



## 0591 (Apr 19, 2005)

Bargerveen, Emmen, Drenthe (part of Internationaler Naturpark Bourtanger Moor-Bargerveen) (Peatland)


----------



## Mathijzzz (Jan 30, 2008)

*Deventer, Overijssel, +-90000 inhabitants*










Deventer has had a very long history as a hanzecity and still has a beautiful old citycenter. Here you see the bergkerk in a picture taken a few days ago.


----------



## 0591 (Apr 19, 2005)

Veerhaven, Rotterdam


----------



## 0591 (Apr 19, 2005)

Binnenhof, The Hague, South Holland










The Binnenhof (Dutch, lit. "inner court"), is a collection of buildings in The Hague. It has been the location of meetings of the Staten-Generaal (the Dutch parliament) since 1446, and has been the centre of Dutch politics for centuries.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

mooie!


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

WOW


----------



## Rick0162 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Rijksmuseum, Amsterdam, Noord-Holland*










The Rijksmuseum is one of the biggest or even the biggest, and most beautiful museum of The Netherlands. It has world´s biggest collection of Dutch art, but there are also objects from the dutch history, for example a amazing goblet of Michiel de Ruyter. He was one of Hollands `sea heros` in Hollands golden age, 17th century.


----------



## Nemo (Jul 5, 2004)

^^

Thats using the word 'biggest'' over four times for a country for whitch that word was not invented. Though it is true that in size, the Rijks is by far the largest museum in the country and one of the most famous in the world.

And indeed the Rijksmuseum has the most complete collection of Dutch masters in the world, but even more important: it has one of the the world's best collections of Dutch art. Thats means the Northern-Netherlands masters, but also a beautiful collection of Southern-Netherlands or Flemish masters.
You'll see masterpieces painted by for example; Rembrandt, Vermeer, Steen and Hals.

But also works of Rubens, vanDyck, Jordaens, Teniers, Breughel, Goya, Monet, VanGogh, Tintoretto, Botticelli, Veronese, Crivelli, Cranach, Murillo, Corot, Lorraine and many more. 

Unfortunately for those who come to Amsterdam in the next few years, most paintings are being shown in temporary 'Rijksmuseum-satellites' all over the Netherlands, Belgium, germany and exebitions all over the world, because of a very long and very costly and ambitious restoration and modernization of the Rijksmuseum building. The building is to be opened in 2012.....as it is not postponed once more.

However, in a small part of the museumbuilding, there is a 'masterpieces' exhibition, that is small considering the enormous size of the collection and the building, but large enough to be tired of looking at paintings.


----------



## Thorgeirr (Oct 3, 2007)

Quintana said:


> Caribbean island of Sint-Maarten/Saint-Martin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol:

I wonder if the people in the pics can still hear. The planes make so much noise.


----------



## Rick0162 (Mar 12, 2008)

*Efteling, Kaatsheuvel, Noord-Brabant*










The Efteling is an amazing and very beautiful themepark in the South of The Netherlands. The themepark is based on a lot of legends and fairy tales, from Hansel and Gretel to The Flying Dutchman. It is a park for everybody, for children and even your granny. 

On the photo you see the pagode, it's an attraction what lifts you in the sky, for an amazing view of the Brabants landscape!


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Wuppeltje said:


> I tried to say too much in 1 sentence. It was and still is seperated, that is what I wanted to say. It was better to say it was a (light) tornado (estimated 150 km/h --> F1) during heavy weather. Hurricane looks also not wrong to me, because it is the highest scale on Beaufort.


I thought the highest scale on Beaufort was simply wind force 12. A hurricane specifically is a tropical storm on the Atlantic Ocean with very specific features such as an eye etc.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Island of Marken, Waterland, North Holland



















By: SBA73


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

1+2=3 said:


> Military practicing area, the Island of Vlieland, West Frisian Islands, Friesland


Another pic (Target no 6):










By: Dirk Bruin

Btw: the military practicing area is located on the 'Vliehors', a big empty area on the western site of the island of Vlieland, mostly covered by sand.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

edit


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

De Peel, Horst aan de Maas, Limburg



















By: vtveen


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

1+2=3 said:


> Hoofddorp, Gemeente Haarlemmermeer, North Holland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Skyscrapers :lol:


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Fort 'Uitermeer', Weesp, North Holland



















Fort 'Uitermeer' is part of the Defence line of Amsterdam. Nowadays a UNESCO World Heritage Site. 

From Wikipedia: "It is a 135 km long ring of fortifications around Amsterdam, consisting of 42 forts located between 10 to 15 kilometers from the center, and lowlands that can easily be flooded in time of war.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Castle 'Hoensbroek' (1250), Hoensbroek, Heerlen, Province of Limburg



















By:Dorestad

This castle is one of the biggest in The Netherlands.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Not the best picture to show that castle, but I like the castle of Hoensbroek.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

It does give an idea of the enormous size of it, which most other available pics on the web do not. 

Another picture then: (showing only a smaller part)


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

Vlissingen, coastal city


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

City hall (1662) of the city of Maastricht, Limburg



















By: Joep R.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, nice photo.


----------



## Rick0162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Sonnenborgh, Utrecht, Utrecht










An observatorium in the city of Utrecht, it is situated on an 16th century bastion.


----------



## Arrrgh (May 10, 2007)

Achter de Kerk, Gouda, South Holland









An old street in the city centre of Gouda.









From my Flickr


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Steam pumping station 'De Cruquius', Cruquius, Haarlemmermeer, North Holland


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Formerly a gate (1494) and weighing house (1618): 'De Waag', Nieuwmarkt, Amsterdam, North Holland, during Queen's Day



















By: driek


----------



## Boscorelli (Aug 4, 2007)

postHUMANproject said:


> ^^ yup, that's at the end of Rokin
> 
> Afsluitdijk


Been there with a couple of friends, but what i rememebered the most was this silly girl being absolutely hysterical and afraid, she thought it was really dangerous to drive there! :lol:


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

I once crossed it on my bicycle twice (From Harlingen in Friesland to Den Oever (Noth-Holland on the other side) and back. I can honestly say it was the most boring bicycle trip of my entire life (plus it gave me the biggest sunburn I ever had) 

Talking about Friesland:

*Leeuwarden* (_Dutch_) / *Ljouwert* (_Frisian_ / *Liwwadden* (_Stadsfries_)):










Leeuwarden is the capital of the Friesland province and the only decently sized town located there with a population of 92,000 within the entire municipality. Despite being the capital of Friesland, the native Leeuwardians do not speak Frisian. The languages spoken by locals are Dutch and Stadsfries, a Dutch dialect consisting of mostly Hollandic vocabulary mixed with Frisian language principles. The Frisian language itself is still very much a live in the rural parts surrounding the city.










Picture courtesy of raphael!


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Windmill near the city of Purmerend, North Holland



















By: moosterbroek


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Nieuwkoop, South Holland



















By: proudof7


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

postHUMANproject said:


>


^^^^ Amazing pic :cheers:


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Decorated as the (as by the Guinsess World Records acknowledged) 'World's biggest Christmas tree': Gerbrandy Tower (367 meters), IJsselstein, Utrecht


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Wonderful looking nation you guys got yourself 



Cpt.Iglo said:


>


Awesome - very simular to a Danish instalation I served on in Copenhagen - right down to the windmill in northern spike


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Nice fortification. The one in The Netherlands by the way is more a small fortified village. It really made me think of some kind of fairytale-village when I was there. It surely is beautiful.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Part of the pedestal tunnel of the subwaystation 'Wilhelminaplein' of the Rotterdam Metro, Rotterdam, South Holland


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

High rise cluster near the river Maas, Rotterdam, South Holland



















By our administrator: Jan (Click on link for more photo's from that series)


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

FREKI said:


> Wonderful looking nation you guys got yourself
> 
> Awesome - very simular to a Danish instalation I served on in Copenhagen - right down to the windmill in northern spike


Yes, Bourtange and Castelet of Copenhagen, two examples of similar restauration. Only, Bourtange is almost completely new.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

City hall of Rotterdam, Rotterdam, South Holland



















By: audifax


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Allemaal Rotterdam...


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

SimsPlanet2 said:


> Allemaal Rotterdam...


Wat is daarbij het probleem? Rotterdam heeft nu eenmaal veel voor de meeste buitenstaanders mooie onbekende plekken. Tot nog toe was Rotterdam weinig aan bod geweest. Zelf vind ik het eigenlijk wel goed om gedurende een bepaalde periode met name een aspect/plaats te belichten. Zo geeft het een wat mooier overzicht. De volgende week doen we dan weer iets anders. 

Als je dan toch graag iets anders wilt, dan post je toch zelf een (mooie) foto van een andere plaats?

Edit: Een foto van Dokkum dan maar? 

Dokkum, Dongeradeel, Friesland


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

1+2=3 said:


> Wat is daarbij het probleem? Rotterdam heeft nu eenmaal veel voor de meeste buitenstaanders mooie onbekende plekken. Tot nog toe was Rotterdam weinig aan bod geweest. Zelf vind ik het eigenlijk wel goed om gedurende een bepaalde periode met name een aspect/plaats te belichten. Zo geeft het een wat mooier overzicht. De volgende week doen we dan weer iets anders.
> 
> Als je dan toch graag iets anders wilt, dan post je toch zelf een (mooie) foto van een andere plaats?


EDIT: Photo removed. Go to: Niek Haak's photopage


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Niek Haak laat geen foto's door anderen posten? Zou jammer zijn want een klik naar die link laat zien dat hij hele mooie pics heeft.

Edit: Drenthe he?

Some 'Scottish Highlanders' (cows) near Havelte, Westerveld, province of Drenthe


----------



## Nielsie (Apr 12, 2008)

Ik heb nog maar 1 foto gezien van drenthe, zijn dar gen leuke plaatjes van, en GEEN HUNEBEDDEN! daar wordt ik gek van als mensen die direct associeren met drenthe.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

1+2=3 said:


> ^^ Niek Haak laat geen foto's door anderen posten?


Ik merk 't, post aangepast.



> Zou jammer zijn want een klik naar die link laat zien dat hij hele mooie pics heeft.


Ja inderdaad jammer. Voor hem ook, want misgelopen gratis marketing


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Keep it in English guys, this is an international thread.

Rotterdam waterfront:


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Nielsie said:


> en GEEN HUNEBEDDEN! daar wordt ik gek van als mensen die direct associeren met drenthe.


Oh ja, echt waar?

Second largest Dolmen of the Netherlands near the village of Havelte, Westerveld, Drenthe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Those megalithic stones looks like Stonehenge, but those are small


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ That is because this is a burial site, where Stonehenge was probably a temple.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Some are claiming that this building has the longest façade (276 m) in Europe. Build in order by Napoleon in 1810 to garrison more than 2400 soldiers. Finished by the dutch with some changes in the façade (dutch instead of french things). It is not only used as a place to garrison troops, but also munition, by the zoo Artis for animals and a school. It is also used in the "Stelling van Amsterdam". Now it is a residential building with offices. 

Oranje-Nassau Kazerne, Amsterdam, North-Holland


















Photo by Duco Vaillant


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Het Witte Huis (with a height of 43 meters the highest office building in Europe when it was finished in 1898), Old Harbor, Rotterdam, South Holland



















By: Dutchmetal


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Town hall of Veere, province of Zeeland


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Town hall of Middelburg, Zeeland



















By: De Adelaar


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Nice city/town :cheers:


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Hotel New York, a former head office of the 'Holland America Line', Rotterdam, South Holland



















By: krobbie


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Town of Driehuizen, Schermer, North Holland



















By: inyucho


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Broek in Waterland, Waterland, North Holland


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

De Schermer, Schermer, North Holland



















By: steelb


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Castle 'Westhoven', Oostkapelle, Veere, Zeeland


----------



## Aledys (Nov 26, 2007)

*Very nice photos, guys! Keep 'em coming! *


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Church of St. Nicholas, Amsterdam, North Holland



















By: Uncle Buddha


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

'De Grafelijke Torenmolen' (build before 1450, probably the oldest still existing windmill in The Netherlands), village of Zeddam, Montferland, Gelderland



















By: g.h.vandoorn


----------



## cees (Jun 25, 2006)

i see simulatiries between this mill, and the spanish, and turkish mills, funny though, do we 'dutch' have something to do with the mills down there?
was just wondering


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Another really old type of windmill (a so called 'wipmolen'): 'Wingerdse Molen" (1513), Bleskensgraaf, municipality of Graafstroom, South Holland



















By: frits07


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

'Groesplaat', near Woudrichem, Woudrichem, North Brabant



















By: Hornplayer


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Castle Heeswijk (1080), Heeswijk, Bernheze, North Brabant



















By: rogiro


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

- edit


----------



## MartijnA'dam (Aug 11, 2007)

Harbor Amsterdam, Amsterdam West, Noord Holland


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Part of the Palace gardens of Het Loo, Apeldoorn, Gelderland


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Sassenpoort (former gate of the defensive wall, 14th century), city of Zwolle, Overijssel



















By: catrien


----------



## pimvdh (Jan 11, 2006)

there are a lot of great pics!


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Tower mill 'Torenmolen Gronsveld' (1623), Maastricht, Limburg



















By: rockface


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Mooie fotoserie  Doe je ook eens iets uit de Noordelijke provincies?


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

'Der Aa-kerk' (church, 13th century) and 'De Korenbeurs' (1865), city of Groningen, Groningen



















By: akbar1947


----------



## Joshapd (May 21, 2004)

Goed bezig hier! Mooie foto's, goed uitgezocht en verspreid over het hele land, bedankt!


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

'De hangende keukens' ('hanging kitchens'), Appingedam, Groningen


----------



## 0591 (Apr 19, 2005)

'De Inktpot' ,city of Utrecht, Utrecht
Biggest building in the Netherlands made of bricks (22 million)


















By Ellywa


----------



## 0591 (Apr 19, 2005)

Dolmen in Emmen, Drenthe
build 5000 years ago



















By: J.B. Meijer


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Maeslantkering, Maassluis, South Holland



















It is a system build to defend the city and harbor of Rotterdam against the water. The arms are both almost as long as the Eiffel Tower is high, while the weight of a single arm would be twice as much.


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

And only a computer decides if this barrier has to close and will do it automaticly based on weather data.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Trompenburgh (1654), village of 's-Graveland, Wijdemeren, North Holland



















Trompenburgh was a house built for Cornelis Tromp, son of the famous Maarten Tromp, admiral of the Dutch navy from 1637 till 1653.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Royal palace 'Paleis Soestdijk' (1678), Soest, Utrecht



















The royal palace 'Paleis Soestdijk' was the home of Queen Juliana and her husband for 67 years. It was built in 1678 as a hunting lodge for Dutch Stadtholder William III of England.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

City gate 'Zuidhavenpoort' (15th century), Zierikzee, Schouwen-Duiveland, Zeeland



















By: BK59


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Sint-Bavokerk (1370-1520), Haarlem, North Holland


----------



## Aledys (Nov 26, 2007)

Great photos, amazing places. Love the Maeslantkering, haven't been there yet!


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Estate Elswout (1634), Bloemendaal, North Holland



















One of the oldest and most beautiful estates of The Netherlands.


----------



## Looks (Jul 15, 2006)

All the pictures all really stunning!


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Monastery Ter Apel (1465 - 1561), Ter Apel, Vlagtwedde, Groningen



















By: boeren, burgers en buitenlui's


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Mooie foto's!


----------



## Marco_ (Jan 15, 2006)

Eigenlijk een beetje nutteloos topic, wordt alleen maar op gereageerd door Nederlanders 
Dat is ook meteen een groot minpunt aan dit forum, zolang er in Nederland geen steden als NY of HK zijn interesseert het een buitenlander geen reet. Hoe mooi de steden hier ook verder zijn


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

1+2=3 said:


> Royal palace 'Paleis Soestdijk' (1678), Soest, Utrecht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Little correction here: Soestdijk is partly located in the municipality of Soest and partly in the municipality of Baarn. Paleis Soestdijk is located in the part that belongs to Baarn.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

City hall of Deventer (1694), Overijssel


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

City hall of Bolsward (1617), Friesland


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

City hall of Franeker (1591), Franekeradeel, Friesland


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

I love Nederland! Especially Amsterdam...really beautiful city!


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Rams Woerthe (1899), Steenwijk, Steenwijkerland, Overijssel



















By: Amazing Amazone

Rams Woerthe was built as a mansion for industrial and philanthropist Tromp Meesters and was designed by Adolf van Gendt, in The Netherlands a pretty well known architect of the 19th century. It is built in Art Nouveau-style.


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Het stadhuis van Bolsward en Franeker lijken wel op elkaar  Mooie updates!


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Castle Zypendaal (1762), Arnhem, Gelderland



















By: Sjeem - Rickr


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Castle Duivenvoorde (1226), Voorschoten, South Holland


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Hotel Huis ter Duin, Noordwijk, South Holland









This concrete monstrosity is actually on of the most expensive and well know five star hotels in the country:


----------



## Aledys (Nov 26, 2007)

I have to say that it IS indeed a monstruosity!! hno:


----------



## michiel_ (Jun 29, 2007)

Zeeland, The Netherlands, on flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/michiel92/2621428192/


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Schokland, Noordoostpolder, Netherlands:


















Schokland used to be a island consisting out of three villages. In 1859, King William III ordered the end of the permanent settlement of the island, which had just over 600 inhabitants at the time, because it was deemed no longer save. Only some buildings (including the harbour) in the former village of Middelbuurt remain nowadays. After the Noordoostpolder was created in 1942 the island became surrounded by polders. Schokland is an UNESCO World Heritage Site and has 8 permanent residents.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Sint Walburgiskerk (1564), Zutphen, Gelderland



















By: Rienk Mebius


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Mills of different sizes in Westzaan, Zaanstad, North Holland



















By: shila dionne


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Former town hall of Westzaan, Zaanstad, North Holland


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Kasteel Middachten (1697), De Steeg, Rheden, Gelderland



















By: helst1


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Kasteel Eijsden (1636), Eijsden, Limburg



















By: De heer Jonathan


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Kasteel Slangenburg (17th century), Doetinchem, Gelderland


----------



## MartijnA'dam (Aug 11, 2007)

*Powerplant*

The Amercentrale (essent) Powerplant of Geertruidenberg 
Noord-braband, South of the Netherlands.











By Myself.
See http://mvmnl.deviantart.com/ for more photo's


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Windmill 'Het Noorden', Oosterend, the island of Texel, North Holland



















By: http://www.flickr.com/photos/vtveen/2311578167/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice country :yes: :banana:


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Atrium of the city hall of The Hague, South Holland



















By: plutone


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Former town hall of The Hague (1564), South Holland


----------



## Looks (Jul 15, 2006)

Picture is not visible! Anyway, your pictures are always amazing!


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Allow me to repost 1+2=3's last picture:


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Looks said:


> Picture is not visible! Anyway, your pictures are always amazing!


I didnt make the pics nevertheless thank you.

Ruin of an older castle (1040) in Valkenburg aan de Geul, Limburg



















By: N.O. Brains


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Ruin of castle Lichtenberg (10th century), Maastricht, Limburg



















By: lucsaflex


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Ruin of castle Brederode (13th century), Velsen, North Holland



















By: reneetje2

The castle became a ruin after it was looted and set on fire in 1573, during the siege of Haarlem by Spanish soldiers.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Ruin of castle Teylingen (12th century), Teylingen, South Holland



















Just like the castle of Brederode Slot Teylingen was heavily damaged in the 16th century during the Dutch Revolt.


----------



## Aledys (Nov 26, 2007)

*Beautiful castles and great pictures. 
Can anyone post photos here? *


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Of course they can.


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Aledys said:


> Can anyone post photos here? [/B]


You can but I will personally execute you after you are finished posting the pic.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

1+2=3 said:


> You can but I will personally execute you after you are finished posting the pic.


Stop needlessly scaring the foreigners, we have a whole truckload of incapable right wing politicians doing just that already


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Watermill "De Mallumsche Molen" (1748), Eibergen, Berkelland, Gelderland



















By: erwin rothman


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Watermill "Oostendorper watermolen" (1548 and 1633), Haaksbergen, Overijssel


----------



## Aledys (Nov 26, 2007)

1+2=3 said:


> You can but I will personally execute you after you are finished posting the pic.


Can I choose the axe like Mary Stuart? 



Slagathor said:


> Stop needlessly scaring the foreigners, we have a whole truckload of incapable right wing politicians doing just that already


Oh, maak je geen zorgen, hoor - ze hebben me nog niet geschrokken en ik woon hier nu al 5 jaar! :wink2: (Argentijns, maar ik woon niet in Wassenaar hehe) 

Keep up the good work, *1+2+3*!! Won't risk my neck then!!


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

Zuiderkerk (1603), Amsterdam, North Holland



















The church was painted by Monet in 1874:


----------



## Phthalm (Jun 27, 2007)

I love this thread! I think it´s one of the best portraits of a country I´ve seen. The Netherlands is gorgeous!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh god, the last pic, with the portrait's comparison is just...amazing!

Have you got some more, maybe something of Van Gogh?


----------



## 1+2=3 (Sep 11, 2002)

TohrAlkimista said:


> Have you got some more, maybe something of Van Gogh?


I can search for it when I have got some more time. Van Gogh will be hard I think. A lot of his paintings he made from places in The Netherlands have been lost (probably been trowed in a fireplace). From the landscapes he painted a lot of them where located in France.

Don't have much time so another castle then... (sorry, might become a little bit boring now).

Castle Beverweerd (13th century), Werkhoven, Bunnik, Utrecht


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The -water- structure ^^^^ is awesome! :cheers:


----------



## Wuppeltje (Jan 23, 2008)

Mussoda said:


> thanks, nice pics !!
> 
> stunning structure!
> I'm very curious how it works... (power axis, and directon the strength goes. etc)


They explain it a little bit in the full version of the discovery program Extreme Engineering - Holland's Barriers To The Sea

Preview - http://www.veoh.com/videos/v6487411WmsexArD

Some information about the Maeslant barrier:
http://www.keringhuis.nl/engels/home_noflash.html
http://www.deltawerken.com/Maeslant-barrier/330.html


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

*'s-Hertogenbosch / Den Bosch, North Brabant, The Netherlands:*









's-Hertogenbosch has a population of 136,000 and is the capital and the 4th largest city of the North Brabant province. 's-Hertogenbosch means "The Duke's Forest", the shorter form Den Bosch simply means "The Forest" (akin to the names _'s-Gravenhage_ and _Den Haag_ for The Hague). 









Picture courtesy of greetzz


----------



## Stephen-vumnik (Jul 24, 2007)

I've lived in your country for 3 months, and I saw all these sites. Your pics is a sweet memory for me. I love Netherlands very much! Thank you!


----------



## michiel_ (Jun 29, 2007)

*Terschelling*









West aan zee Beach.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/michiel92/2793209959/

Visit my *Flickr* photostream for more pics.


----------



## FreekD (Aug 25, 2008)

Sevenum, Limburg, the Netherlands










Picture; Peelverhalen.nl

Sorry, I didn't saw that there was posted a picture today.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Quintana said:


> *'s-Hertogenbosch / Den Bosch, North Brabant, The Netherlands:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome place :cheers:


----------



## MichaelDrewell (Aug 14, 2008)

*amsterdam*

Floating restaurant on main harbor Amsterdam









Clock tower and facade of the railway station Amsterdam









A busy street in the center of Amsterdam









i hope you like all my pictures. feel free to tell me what you think tourist-post.com


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

*Waag, Alkmaar, North Holland*


















Picture taken by me


----------



## timz0r (Oct 25, 2008)

Zuid-Holland, Rotterdam Alexanderpolder










De Pegasustoren


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

St. Stevens Church, Nijmegen.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

_*Coast ,Zoutelande, Zeeland*_


















Picture taken by me


----------



## Deki---KG (Jun 14, 2007)

Holland is cool, i live 120km from Enschede. Get up stand up, stand up for your right. he he he


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

*Windmills, Kinderdijk, South Holland*


















Picture taken by me


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

I'll be living in Maastricht next semester...can anyone post up Maastricht photos? 

Thanks!


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

A few pictures i took november 2007 in MAASTRICHT










The river the Maas.














The market


Maastricht is (one of the) oldest cities in the Netherlands. Here a pic from the site:
http://www.fotosmaastricht.nl/


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

^ Wow thanks! How would you describe/rate Maastricht as a city?


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

A nice and beautiful city located in the hilly region of South-Limburg


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

^ Does it get cold in winter? I arrive in late January and don't leave until early June.


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

@skydalimit
Maastricht is a very old city (i mean the city center) and lies 2 miles from Belgium and 20 miles from Germany. The city is very cosy and have more than 400! bars (in a population of 120.000 inhabitants). Is lies in the only part of the Netherlands wich is a bit hilly (but not very high). Temprature in januari i think 7 degrees celsius (i domnt now what tempreture that is in fahrenheit) but thats to hot that water becomes ice (in nights sometimes a little bit frost). In june i think 20 to 25 degrees, sometimes very sunny, but unfortutly sometimes rain. In Maastricht and surrounding area (South Limburg) have many old traditions, like carneval, a gigantic party in january of february. I think you like it.


----------



## skysdalimit (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks sky-eye! So does it ever snow there? 

I've heard good things about carneval. I'm pretty excited!

Is it easy to travel out from Maastricht to surrounding cities?


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

In the 80 's, when i was a child every winter there was a few days with 5 - 10 centimeters snow. The last years it's snows 1 day in the year orso.

Travel from Maastricht to other cities is very easy. Take the train to the belgium city of Liege (20 miles) 30 minutes, Brussel, 70 miles 1hour and 15 minutes or Amsterdam 130 miles- 2 hours and 30 minutes by train. look at the site of the dutch railway www.ns.nl or the belgoium railway site www.nmbs.be. Sometimes rthe trains can be delayed, but in this part of the country is not that often -near amsterdam more often


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Within the city i can recommand you to buy a bike. Within the city is the bike the fastest form of transport. Don´t buy an expensive bike, this will be stolen.


----------



## ErwinFCG (Oct 12, 2008)

*Groningen* (city), Groningen (province) - 180000 inhabitants, 50000 students









Below café "De Drie Gezusters" ("The Three Sisters"). It claims to be the largest pub in Europe. Started in 1973 with a little bar, it now owns almost all the buildings at the south of the "Grote Markt"-square. In the entire building there are 20 bars and De Drie Gezusters has a capacity of almost 4000 persons. 








_(thanks to wikipedia user Thomso for the picture)_


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

*Chemelot industry near Geleen/ South-Limburg*




From the most northly city in the Netherlands we go the south of the Netherlands. Here the Chemelot chemical industry near Geleen. As you can see this part (South-Limburg) is a bit hilly. I took this picture today, with much zoom, the distance between the most left and the most right chimney is a few kilometers.


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

1+2=3 said:


> Oud-Katholieke kerk ("Old catholic church", 1772), The Hague, South Holland
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Den Haag...Dit is een Katholieke kerk in de Voorstraat, Dordrecht, ik loop er vaak langs.


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

*Drachten.*

Drachten is situated in the province of Friesland. Driving from Amsterdam to Groningen on Motorway A7, you could meet there this huge can:


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Oldenzaal - Overijssel


















Picture by me


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Hindeloopen - Fryslân


















Picture by me


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Modern canalhouses in Amsterdam - North Holland


















Picture by me


----------



## kerel (Oct 18, 2006)

The Eurotoren (Euro-Tower), Breda (South-West of the Netherlands). On the edge of the city, next to the motorway A16 which connects Breda with Antwerp and Rotterdam.









Picture by me.


----------



## RR1991 (Dec 24, 2005)

'Schuivenhuisje' Denekamp - Overijssel


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

Ramses said:


> Modern canalhouses in Amsterdam - North Holland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marvellous canal! :cheers2:


----------



## Skycrap (May 31, 2006)

Last few days:

Just look at this: http://player.nos.nl/index.php/media/play/tcmid/tcm:5-462861/

http://player.nos.nl/index.php/media/play/tcmid/tcm:5-462850/


----------



## JC_Zwolle (Apr 3, 2008)

The "Sassenpoort", Zwolle's old city gate.


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

>


 I would like to live in a house like that, too :banana:

But I suppose they're quite expensive? New houses in the Netherlands are in general expensive, or not?


----------



## NielsC (Feb 2, 2009)

friedemann said:


> I would like to live in a house like that, too :banana:
> 
> But I suppose they're quite expensive? New houses in the Netherlands are in general expensive, or not?


That depends where you want to live in the Netherlands . The northern and southern provences are cheaper to buy a house than the western side of the country . 
The avarage price to buy a house in the Netherlands was in 2008 : €254.900,-.
But in Limburg or Groningen you can buy a house maybe for half that price but around Amsterdam and The Hague sometimes the double price (or higher) .

If you type : 'buy a house in the Netherlands' on Google you will find a huge amount of information on you're question.

Succes !


----------



## railway stick (Jan 16, 2005)

Makkum, Friesland, 100 km north of Amsterdam:


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

friedemann said:


> I would like to live in a house like that, too :banana:
> 
> But I suppose they're quite expensive? New houses in the Netherlands are in general expensive, or not?


Hopefully they will become cheaper during the creditcrunch. In my opinion this is one of the best projects in the Netherlands in the last couple of years. A modern version of the canals and canalhouses of Amsterdam. If you ever plan to make a visit to Amsterdam, i'll recommend a walk through Borneo-Sporenburg and Java/KNSM-eiland.

This area: google map (crap google maps won't give the exact location, so scroll a little bit towards the northwest)


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Postmodern castle in Den Bosch - Noord Brabant


















Picture by me

More pictures of this one and similar castles in this topic


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Living on reclaimed land in a lake near Leeuwarden - Friesland


















Picture by me


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

@ Ramses:
thanks for the reply. I like the new netherlandish housing developments with canals etc.
I wish we had something like that in Germany, too. But most of the land is to hilly.


----------



## steppenwolf (Oct 18, 2002)

This is one serious WOW collection of photographs! Whats an incredibly beautiful collection showing a much wider variety than I've ever seen before. Fascinating to see some rural photographs, and some of the less well known cities and towns. Such a wealth of historic, architectural and landscape quality of the highest kind in Europe. Loved it. Thank you.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

^You're welcome 

*Swamps near Sneek - Fryslân*










This is how most of the northern and western parts of the Netherlands used to be, before cultivation.








Picture by me


----------



## reinhart87 (Feb 12, 2006)

My beloved university Rijksuniversiteit Groningen, Groningen, the Netherlands








This is the facade of Academie Gebouw, the main building for University of Groningen, the 2nd oldest university in the Netherlands established in 1614.


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


THINK€R;32995328 said:


>


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Because we missed some days, another pic 

*Amersfoort*


WSS said:


>


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

your pictures here were lovely


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

i am so in love with these views....


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

This one is cool! 



Ramses said:


> Postmodern castle in Den Bosch - Noord Brabant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

U can't concentrate to study and sleep in a dormitory at night.... 



reinhart87 said:


> My beloved university Rijksuniversiteit Groningen, Groningen, the Netherlands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

This capital is nice... very stunning....



xlchris said:


> *Rotterdam*


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

^^are you referring to the anothers that usually comes at night?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

yeah... I have seen like that in Dubai but this one is lovely.... maybe dubai once this tallest structure on earth be finished, yeah it'll be a niciest one... 



qwert_guy said:


> ^^are you referring to the anothers that usually comes at night?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful photos in this thread


----------



## michal a. (Jun 12, 2008)

Super


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

mooie foto's!!!!:cheers:


----------



## Skycrap (May 31, 2006)

Regional Train passes by, at Hengelo, Overijssel. (Eastern part of the Netherlands)


----------



## Pindakaas (Jan 14, 2005)

Radio Kootwijk (radio station)


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

^Me n'either 

I got one now :banana: I'll just post it 

*Rotterdam*: Maastoren, new heighest building of the Netherlands!


imbyp said:


>


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Almere


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

How about some beaches?

Cadzand:








source

Egmond aan Zee:








source

Texel: 








source

Zandvoort:








source


----------



## Qaabus (Aug 4, 2006)

Velsen lighthouse:








source


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

@Qaabus - Nice pics, but what do you not undestand about: 'onepicaday' :lol:


----------



## 0591 (Apr 19, 2005)

Zuidbarge - Drenthe


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Stiens, Friesland










Pic by me.


----------



## 0591 (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## 0591 (Apr 19, 2005)




----------



## postHUMANproject (Nov 28, 2007)

i haven't seen this thread for a while, and i'm very surprised it's still alive! Thanks for all the good work!


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Great pics!! Really very nice. Regards.*


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Rotterdam*


SASH SCF said:


>


----------



## ''Henk''uitBreda (Apr 16, 2009)

Beautiful! has anyone got some pictures of Breda, north Brabant?


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

If there's no pic a day, its free for me to post one? Or are some selected persons allowed to do only? I hope its free for anyone  Anyway its a honour for me to stand together with all those very beautyfull pics 

Utrecht:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Amsterdam*









(Taken by me, 30/07/2009)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing photos guys


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Hoofddorp*


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Amazing shots! :applause:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Rotterdam*, _Dance Parade_


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

nice photo


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

*Zandvoort*. This picture was taken today on one of the hotest days of the year in the Netherlands.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Amsterdam


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

> Zandvoort. This picture was taken today on one of the hotest days of the year in the Netherlands.


crazy Chris, and we in Argentina with cold winter days still.... hno:

Nice pics!


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Haha, RTL ook 'ns hier...


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*Rowing race on the Waddenzee*










The annual Harlingen - terschelling lifeboat race on the Wadden Sea.


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

*More of the harlimgen terchelling lifeboat race*










Some of the 130+ participating lifeboats in the Harlingen Terschelling race.


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Keukenhof Gardens


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Texel


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

Texel  The island my family comes from.


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

Rotterdam


----------



## pimvdh (Jan 11, 2006)

Breda


----------



## Daniel541 (Oct 7, 2008)

Amsterdam


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Utrecht:


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Achterhoek:


----------



## Мартин (Jan 8, 2009)

Is there a lot of snow in Holland during the winter?


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

No, not that much. Especially the last 10 years, since global warming was there, a white landscape covered with centimeters of snow is rather rare. Maybe 5 times during one winter. Most times the snow is wet and melted before it hits the ground. The further you are from the coast the bigger is the chance you'll see snow in the winter .


----------



## Мартин (Jan 8, 2009)

Nout said:


> No, not that much. Especially the last 10 years, since global warming was there, a white landscape covered with centimeters of snow is rather rare. Maybe 5 times during one winter. Most times the snow is wet and melted before it hits the ground. The further you are from the coast the bigger is the chance you'll see snow in the winter .


Wish there was more snow. There are some really nice landscapes that would look really great covered with snow.


----------



## RR1991 (Dec 24, 2005)

Like this?









and when the ice is thick enough, this is a very common sight everywhere in the Netherlands:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photos from the Netherlands


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

(Jullie merken natuurlijk al dat ik weer uitkijk naar de zomer ....)


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Snowy Amsterdam*


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

Fun in Valkenburg


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bonita puesta de sol.


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

_Beach Zandvoort_


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice. kay:


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

You forgot january 15 

The Netherlands, Noord-Holland, Haarlemmermeer, *Hoofddorp*


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good photos. What is the last pic?? Regards.*


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

It's the lighthouse of Noordwijk


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

Watermill in Haaksbergen


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Daniel541 said:


> *Kinderdijk Sunset*
> By Philipp Klinger
> 
> Sunset at Kinderdijk, The Netherlands.


Love this pic!


----------



## Miek37 (Feb 25, 2008)

Alkmaar by Miek37, on Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Amsterdam










Photo by me


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Rabbits everywhere!


Wilde konijnen by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

:|


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Can't wait to visit the Netherlands so I can see those wild rabbits in real life.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

0591 said:


> Field of dandelions by Rene Mensen, on Flickr



lovely photo...:cheers:


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

You say black, I say white by Marc Rauw., on Flickr

Bikes, bikes, and more bikes in Amsterdam.


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Engbertsdijkvenen:*


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Delft










Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Amsterdam










Photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Amsterdam










Photo by me


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, hundreds of bikes...I bet it would be hard to look for your bike especially if you're in a hurry..


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Appeltern, Gelderland province


Appeltern, Maasdijk by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Nijmegen


Nijmegen, Ganzenheuvel by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Cheese market in Alkmaar*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Love this shot of the cheese market....are these edam cheese?....thanks.


----------



## blanco82 (Jul 17, 2011)

orange vortex is soccer team nertherland, i like them


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

Linguine said:


> Love this shot of the cheese market....are these edam cheese?....thanks.


I'm very sorry, but i really don't know if this was edam cheese!


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Egmond aan Zee*


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Delft*










Photo by me


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Port of Amsterdam:


Panorama Mercuriushaven Amsterdam by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Zutphen


Zutphen, Sint Walburgiskerk  by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

The REM eiland in Amsterdam, a former offshore radio station now used as restaurant. 


Checkered by AmstelBright, on Flickr


Black & white & red. :|


----------



## Jippus (Feb 1, 2009)

The beautiful Dutch isle of Sab located in the Caribbean. This is the highest hill in the Kingdom of the Netherlands, Mount Scenery


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

*Texel island*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

*Kolhorn village*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## mousumee (Oct 26, 2011)

*SKYLINE ZWOLLE*


----------



## peter038 (Apr 11, 2010)

*De Hanzebrug, Zwolle*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

City hall Dokkum:










My hometown with 13.000 inhabitants, located in the province Friesland (Fryslan):


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Skyline Enschede by vongole1, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Westerkerk, Goes*


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Amsterdam:


Elevated bike by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchengineer1 (Dec 6, 2010)

@ AmstelBright: prachtig beeld zo met die fiets 

*Inntel Hotel, Rotterdam*


Inntel Hotel by John Monster 2011, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice updates on The Netherlands.....:cheers:


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

^^ Dank je, Dutchengineer!


Rembrandt tower in Amsterdam by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Dutchengineer1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Central Rotterdam by John Monster 2011, on Flickr


----------



## WSS (Sep 11, 2005)

Hindeloopen, Friesland


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Delden*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bad Nieuweschans* (Groningen)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rhenen* (Utrecht)









By me


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Slot Hellenburg, Baarland*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amersfoort* (Utrecht)









By me


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Winter in Wemeldinge*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos from The Netherlands...:cheers2:


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Winter in Zeeland*









Photo taken by me - near 's-Gravenpolder in Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Culemborg* (Gelderland)









By me


----------



## an-148 (Jun 9, 2007)

wow !!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sluis* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

*Sittard * (Limburg)


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

A fable !


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

So pretty


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

*De Keutenberg/ Schin op* Geul (Limburg)











The Keutenberg, a popular hill for bikers in the most southener part of the Netherlands.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ yeah, that is a nice one. 22% incline.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam today; lovely weather.


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

"The Horse" lighthouse, Marken


Het Paard van Marken by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Mill of Aalden (Drenthe)*


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

*Utrecht*










The Church tower of the Dom, with 112 m. the highest church in the Netherlands. (Photo taken by me)


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Dow Benelux, *Terneuzen* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ravenstein* (North-Brabant)









By me


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

*Rotterdam* - Zuid Holland


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

*Amsterdam*


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

*Amsterdam*


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

*Rotterdam*


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Go Ahead Eagles said:


> *Amsterdam*


I like that picture, it looks like a very lively and dense metropolitan area.


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

^^Thanks.

*Deventer*- Overijssel


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venlo* (Limburg)









By me


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

*Deventer*- Overijssel


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Brielle*









(photo taken by me).

*Brielle* (den Briel), historic city of Holland.
More info at: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brielle











More pictures by my from Brielle here.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Willemstad*

*Koepelkerk in Willemstad (1607)*








(Picture taken by me).










© 2005 edward-wells.nl


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Heenvliet (Zuid-Holland)*






















































Pictures taken by me.


*Heenvliet Castle (Ravestyn Castle):*








(source: wikipedia.nl)


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

AmstelBright said:


> "The Horse" lighthouse, Marken
> 
> 
> Het Paard van Marken by AmstelBright, on Flickr



beautiful....kay:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Plaas (Dec 16, 2008)

*Schagen*, North Holland, Netherlands


----------



## eindhoven the best (Jul 3, 2007)

*Maastricht -zuid- south-Limburg*


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Amsterdam*


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Behind Amsterdam Central Station:


Boatrace? by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Passenger Terminal Amsterdam by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

Lovely pictures.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Goes*

*The city Goes seen from the church tower in Kloetinge.*









_*Van links naar rechts te zien: Westerkerk, Heilige Maria Magdalena Kerk, Grote of Maria Magdalenakerk, het Stadhuis. 
*Op de voorgrond (in het wit) is de toren van de Maranatha kerk te zien. 
*Aan de horizon is nog net de kerk van Veere te zien (rechts van de toren van de Grote of Maria Magdalenakerk)._


_*From the left to the right: Westerkerk (church), Heilige Maria Magdalena Kerk (church), Grote of Maria Magdalenakerk (church), het Stadhuis (city hall).
*On the front (in white) the tower of the Maranatha kerk (church).
*At the horizon, right of the tower of the Grote of Maria Magdalenakerk (church), you can see the church of Veere._


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful photos from The Netherlands...:cheers2:


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Westerkerk (West Church) in Amsterdam, last February:


Westerkerk Amsterdam by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

^^Stunning!


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

Taken with my Iphone.
Bergkerk - Deventer


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geervliet* (South-Holland)









By me


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Nijmegen


Nijmegen by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

Deventer


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

holland is such a beautiful country.Stunning!


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Panorama from Amsterdam:


Javaeiland panorama by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love the last shot above, fantastic photos all from The Netherlands...:cheers:


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Koninginnedag te Kloetinge.*









Only in The Netherlands we do some strange things like this... :nuts: Walking over water... :lol:

Picture taken by me at church tower kloetinge, 30-04-2012.


----------



## Godius (Aug 31, 2011)

*Snakkerburen*


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

Schiphol - Amsterdam


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

Den Haag


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Kapelle*


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Former grain storage buildings, now housing apartments and more. Silodam, Amsterdam:


Silodam by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Amsterdam ferry by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Silodam 2 by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Rotterdam - De Boompjes Groen by gzig, on Flickr


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Rotterdam Groen by gzig, on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

Deventer


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)

Deventer


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Den Osse*


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Street shot from Amsterdam:


Playing the horn by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kats* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Willemstad* (North-Brabant)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

_Zandvoort aan Zee_


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

_Zoutelande_


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

_Lutterzand - de Lutte_


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

_Bornerbroek (Twente)_


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates...kay:


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

*Dordecht*

Grote Kerk Dordrecht view by Saskya, on Flickr

South Holland


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Amsterdam, November 2011:


Foggy quay at night by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Amsterdam:


Amstel Hotel by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

_Kasteel Twickel te Delden (2012)_


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edam* (North-Holland)









By me


----------



## 0591 (Apr 19, 2005)

Marktplein, Emmen by Rene Mensen, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

very nice photos from The Netherlands...:cheers2:


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

De Oversteek IV (in construction) by [P]hotogr[AV], on Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Sunset in Kampen (Overijssel)


Sunset in Kampen by JH_1982, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Willemstad* (North-Brabant)









By me


----------



## ech wel (Apr 21, 2009)

*Weesp*


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Veere*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous...


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Westkapelle*









taken by me.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Oostkapelle*









Picture taken by me.


























The village centre (dark green) and the statistical district (light green) of Oostkapelle in the municipality of Veere.


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Albergen (2012)*


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Amsterdam, IJ-haven:


Veemkade, Amsterdam by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Veerse Meer - Veere*









Picture taken by me.


----------



## Karnoit (Feb 16, 2009)

Zeeland and Friesland are my favourite provinces in the Netherlands. All those small and middle size town look so authentic and cozy.


----------



## AmstelBright (Jun 8, 2007)

Amsterdam, last summer:


Waiting for the IJ-ferry by AmstelBright, on Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

Sunset at Ypelo (12-01-2013)


----------



## 036Almere (Apr 15, 2012)

The newtown *Almere*, built on reclaimed land. Fom 0 to 200.000 residents in 35 years.


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

Tusveld (12-01-2013)


----------



## obolos (Nov 1, 2011)

Vianen, Lekbrug










edit:
Picture taken by me.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please put credits on that photo


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Utrecht, The Netherlands


Darkness, Light, Stars and Traffic by Noutyboy, on Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Kinderdijk (2013)*


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Utrecht (again), The Netherlands:


The City Reflected by Noutyboy, on Flickr


----------



## obolos (Nov 1, 2011)

Maastricht, Vrijthof on a rainy day in july.









Picture taken by me.


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

Rotterdam


Ossip said:


>


----------



## 036Almere (Apr 15, 2012)

The city centre of the newtown Almere (0-200.000 citiezens in 30 years) on a grey and depressing day. 









(Picture taken by me: http://www.flickr.com/photos/plannedcity/)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Is that your photo? Otherwise, please credit it or will be gone!


----------



## 036Almere (Apr 15, 2012)

^^
Yes, its made by me, i forgot to credit, sorry!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

036Almere said:


> Yes, its made by me, i forgot to credit, sorry!


Thanks


----------



## obolos (Nov 1, 2011)

Mijdrecht, The Netherlands (near Amsterdam); sunset with windmill. 









picture bij me.


----------



## PNBreda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Black & White picture of Church in a small Dutch village, Beek (gem.Montferland)*


Church of Beek - Beek, The Netherlands - March 27, 2013 by Pim Nijland, on Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Almelo*


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Sluis van Delden*


----------



## MR. Bacon (Apr 14, 2010)

The Hague taken from the Grote kerk (big church)



Batista12 said:


> Church Tower #6 by kashun369, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Inhuldiging Koning Willem-Alexander*

*Inhuldiging Koning Willem-Alexander, te Amsterdam 30-4-2013.*








Bron: NOS / ANP


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Amsterdam*









source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65827


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, great photos from The Netherlands. :cheers:


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Valkenburg*


Kasteelruïne Valkenburg by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*De Koog op Texel*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Amsterdam*









http://kblog.pl/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/Netherlands-Amsterdam-Wallpaper-HD.jpg​


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

The Netherlands 011 by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Almelo*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Oudeschild*


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Foggy autumn morning in Almelo (2013)*


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Sail Vlissingen 2013.*









Picture taken by me

More pictures of Sail Vlissingen 2013, taken by me.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Woudrichem*








Picture taken by me

Some facts (in Dutch) about Woudrichem:

Op 9 januari 1978 werd de nachtrust van de inwoners van Woudrichem ernstig verstoord, 
toen een VPRO-nachtradioprogramma van Willem de Ridder een soort van spooktocht per auto naar Slot Loevestein had georganiseerd. 
Op alle mogelijke manieren probeerden fanatieke luisteraars aan de overkant van het water te raken tussen Woudrichem en het slot. 
Roeibootjes werden gestolen, en verkeersborden werden vernield om als roeispanen te gebruiken.

In april 2008 vormde Woudrichem het decor voor een groot aantal scènes voor de film Oorlogswinter, die in december 2008 is verschenen. 
Met name rond de Martinuskerk en de aangrenzende straten is veel gefilmd, en in de kerktuin werd de executie van Michiels vader verfilmd.

Woudrichem is de plaats waar het televisieprogramma Dokter Tinus van SBS 6 wordt opgenomen; 
in de serie wordt de plaats Woerkem genoemd. Bijna net zoals de echte Woerkummers het in hun dialect noemen: Woerkum.


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Fort Altena, near A27 (Werkendam), part of the "Nieuwe Hollandse Waterlinie".*









Picture taken by me









Picture taken by me









Picture taken by me


More info (in Dutch)


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Ootmarsum*









Picture taken by me

More Ootmarsum, by me


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1501843_620502934670091_1519612011_n.jpg​


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Pr. Clausebridge (Utrecht)


Pr. Clausebridge @ Night by Noutyboy, on Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Goes*









© Hans Colijn (goesisgoes.nl)


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam*, North Holland


Bikes Prinsengracht Amsterdam by RuudMorijn, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

[*Unknown Precise Location*], North Brabant


Following the Lines by robertpauljansen, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Boxtel*, South Holland


Floating.Mist by robertpauljansen, on Flickr


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tulip fields, Netherlands












Photo by: Allard Schager


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eversdijk* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Amsterdamsepoort (1355), Citygate of Haarlem










Photo by: jvsphoto via panoramio


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Ameland, Netherlands.


earthwork by Fran​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Binnenkant, Amsterdam


the roof terrace by Frans​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Dom Tower - Utrecht


UUT by konceptsketcher​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Sorry for uploading 3 pics in a day but I was trying to keep the thread always up and I didn't post in a while. hope you guys like it


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

If you ask me you cannot post enough beautiful pictures of Holland ;-)


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

BringMe said:


> Dom Tower - Utrecht
> 
> 
> UUT by konceptsketcher​


i will be back in utrecht, for the 3rd time in 4 years, in just 2 wks :banana:.


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

amersfoort, august 2010
photo by me .


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Venlo










Photo by: Erik van den Ham


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Oude Kerk, Amsterdam


Early Morning by selyfriday, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Beemster, Noord-Holland









https://www.flickr.com/photos/gerveuger/14217523093/in/pool-nederland_-_the_netherlands​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Rotterdam skyline









https://www.flickr.com/photos/fotoilya/14200756113/in/pool-nederland_-_the_netherlands/​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Boezemmolen nr. 6 Haastrecht


When the night falls at the windmill by Stephan Neven, on Flickr​


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Driel, Arnhem. eldense zeeg


Dutch landscape by Harm Klaverdijk, on Flickr​


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

*Utrecht*
photo by me .


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Stompetoren, The Netherlands










Photo by: Adam Salwanowicz


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Taken by me.

Groningen, The Netherlands.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

SaltlandUnited said:


> If you ask me you cannot post enough beautiful pictures of Holland ;-)


it's quite a headache when searching in panoramio


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Woudrichem* (North-Brabant)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Leewarden










Photo from: Visit Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Great pics, Hugo. kay:


*Baarland* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

*Slot Baarland*









Picture is taken by me today (from the tower in the picture above).


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edam* (North-Holland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Photo from: Visit Holland


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hart van Zeeland said:


> Great pics, Hugo. kay:
> 
> 
> *Baarland* (Zeeland)
> ...


great pics of yours too my friend! How I wish I could have money to tour europe including your beautiful country!! I want to bring home bulbs and bulbs of tulips


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brielle* (South-Holland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Photo seen at: Visit Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

National landscape *Zak van Zuid-Beveland* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Town Hall by night, Delft










Photo seen at: Visit Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Megaliths near *Borger* (Drenthe)









By me


----------



## Grajales (Oct 4, 2013)

*Amsterdam night*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Marken* (North-Holland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Street scene Amsterdam










Photo from: Visit Holland


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ thats my post for yesterday. This is my post for today:

Soestdijk Palace










Photo from: Visit Holland


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Adam gay pride 2014!


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Wilhelminapier Katendrecht


Wilhelminapier Katendrecht 0675 by JespervdBerg, on Flickr​


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

*AMSTERDAM*










by me​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wemeldinge* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Keukenhof









Dutch Tulips, Keukenhof Gardens, Holland - 0655 POTD by Tom Jutte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Rotterdam










larger photo: https://z-n.ak.fbcdn.net/z-1-sconte...1.0-8/680437_550471651702460_2122691909_o.jpg

Photo from: Rotterdam.Info


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heusden* (North-Brabant)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Watermolen van Bels, *Mander* (Overijssel)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Amsterdam










Photo from: Visit Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Volendam* (North-Holland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Happy Summer to all the people of Netherlands! :happy:

Nollestrand in Vlissingen










Photo from: Visit Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nisse* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> Kite Board Open dit hele Pinksterweekend in Noordwijk!













Foto: Els Bax


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heenvliet* (South-Holland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Rotterdam









Kop van Zuid by Frans Schouwenburg via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Willemstad* (North Brabant)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wolphaartsdijk* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Hague









The Hague Skyline by The Hague Skyline during the blue hour. 3 images enfused with LR/Enfuse by Tom Roeleveld via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Begijnhof, Amsterdam




> The Begijnhof is one of the oldest inner courts in the city of Amsterdam. A group of historic buildings, mostly private dwellings, centre on it. As the name suggests, it was originally a Béguinage. Today it is also the site of the English Reformed Church.[1]
> 
> t is unclear when exactly the Begijnhof (Beguines' court) was founded. In 1346, the beguines still lived in a house (a document of that time mentioned one beghynhuys). A courtyard was only first mentioned in 1389, probably after the religious status of the city rose due to the Amsterdam Eucharistic Miracle of 1345.
> Originally the Begijnhof was entirely encircled by water (the Nieuwezijds Voorburgwal, the Spui and the Begijnensloot or "Beguines' Ditch"), with the sole entrance located at the Begijnensteeg ("Beguines' Alley"), which had a bridge across the Begijnensloot. The back facades were therefore water-locked. The Spui entrance only dates back to the 19th century.











Amsterdam, walking around tour- inside the grounds at the Begiinhof - IMG_4397 by Bruce Tuten via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Loevestein Castle* (Gelderland)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geertruidenberg* (North Brabant)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Orvelte, Drenthe









Orvelte, Drenthe, Netherlands - 1806 by Tom Jutte via flickr



> Orvelte is a village in the Dutch province of Drenthe. It is a part of the municipality of Midden-Drenthe, and lies about 18 km northeast of Hoogeveen.
> 
> Orvelte presents itself as a museum village. There is a saw mill, a blacksmith and a wooden shoe maker, all open to the public. In Orvelte live less than a 100 people. A number of events are held throughout the year featuring traditional Dutch activities.
> In the village you can see how people lived and worked in earlier times.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Ter Apelkanaal, Groningen, Netherlands









Post Mill Ter Haar, Groningen, Netherlands - 1566 by Tom Jutte via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geervliet* (South Holland)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deventer* (Overijssel)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Castle Ampsen, Lochem, Netherlands - 1840










Castle Ampsen, Lochem, Netherlands - 1840 by Tom Jutte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Hague
Photo taken 6 days ago!!









Rouwcentrum Sorghvliet by Roel Wijnants via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'s-Heer Abtskerke* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eastern Scheldt* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

National Park ‘De Hoge Veluwe’ in the east of Holland










Visit Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Edam* (North Holland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Zaanse Schans










Visit Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Woudrichem* (North Brabant)









By me


----------



## wattman (Jul 25, 2008)

*Velsen*, view on IJmuiden


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

> The tulips of Holland are waiting to meet you...












Visit Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Winschoten* (Groningen)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kortgene* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## wattman (Jul 25, 2008)

*Amsterdam* (Sloterdijk railway station)


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coevorden* (Drenthe)









By me


----------



## obolos (Nov 1, 2011)

Vredespaleis, Den Haag (Peace Palace, The Hague)

Picture by me.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rockanje* (South Holland)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Western Scheldt* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Haarlem, North Holland









Haarlem by Kevin Millican via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brielle* (South Holland)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heusden* (North Brabant)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Keukenhof

Taken on April 18, 2014









DSCF0569 by Kevin Millican via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Woerden* (Utrecht)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Haarlem









Haarlem Grote Markt by mvwijk via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Haarlem









Haarlem De Adriaan by mvwijk via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Meestraat, Bourtange, Groningen










Meestraat, Bourtange, Groningen, Netherlands - 1751 by Tom Jutte via flcikr


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Tulip field right next to Keukenhof

by me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ovezande* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sliedrecht* (South Holland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Spui, The Hague









Binnenhof Complex (The Hague) by Miguel Vicente Martínez Juanvia flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Countryside of *Zuid-Beveland* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

my post for July 14










Oudegeinse Windmill, Nieuwegein, Netherlands - 251 by Tom Jutte via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Hague Skyline









The Hague Skyline by Tom Roeleveld via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Roosendaal* (North Brabant)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Rotterdam, The Netherlands by Rick Ligthelm via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kattendijke* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Eindhoven










GLOW Eindhoven Stationsplein EXPLORE by Gerard Stolk via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Utrechtse Heuvelrug, Utrecht









Plains of Netherlands by Adam via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maassluis* (South Holland)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zevenbergen* (North Brabant)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Photo source


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Volendam* (North Holland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Amsterdam Lights Festival 2012









Amstel, Amsterdam Light Festival, 2012, The Netherlands by Dennis Burger via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nijmegen









Nijmegen by josef.stuefer via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baarland Castle* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Scheepvaartmuseum, Amsterdam Light Festival, 2012, The Netherlands by Dennis Burger via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bad Nieuweschans* (Groningen)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Koninklijk Paleis (Royal Palace), Amsterdam









Koninklijk Paleis (Royal Palace) by Eugene Phoen via flickr


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Kinderdijk by me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Maastricht

Selexyz bookstore in the Dominican church in Maastricht









Maastricht by Bert Kaufmann via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Groningen*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/deboerit/14431324313/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vlaardingen* (South Holland)









By me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Zwolle, Overijssel*


Glass Angel, Zwolle, Netherlands von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Stadhuis Groningen*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14457033700/in/pool-cityofgroningen


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kloetinge* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

The Hague Central
Den Haag Centraal









Den Haag Centraal by pieter musterd via flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Binnenspaarne, Haarlem, Noord Holland*


Binnenspaarne, Haarlem, Netherlands von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Yerseke* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bouvigne Castle. Breda*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/11598558834/in/pool-fotos-uit-breda/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

My condolences to the people of Netherlands for the casualties on the plane crash in Ukraine

Hugo from the Philippines











_________________________________
My Photo post for today










Nice colors of Utrecht's night by Tambako The Jaguar via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Champs de tulipes, Alkmaar, Pays-Bas*










http://www.photomonde.fr/champs-de-tulipes-alkmaar-pays-bas/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Maastricht









Maastricht Wyck by Peter Köves via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Boyshow said:


> *Champs de tulipes, Alkmaar, Pays-Bas*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boyshow this is a great find!!!! :drool::drool: a big WOWWWWW!!!!!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Peace Palace, The Hague









Peace Palace, The Hague by Jiuguang Wang via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ellewoutsdijk* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Washington Slagbaai National Park, Bonaire









Washington Slagbaai National Park by Peter Breuls via flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Stadhuis, Middelburg, Zeeland*


Stadhuis, Middelburg, Netherlands von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Kinderdijk









Sunset over the windmills at Kinderdijk by Jiuguang Wang via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Willemstad* (North Brabant)









By me


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Sint-Janskathedraal, Den Bosch, Noord-Brabant*


Sint-Janskathedraal, Den Bosch, Netherlands von JH_1982 auf Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Joure, Friesland*









Andrys Stienstra


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nederlands Openluchtmuseum - Arnhem (Boerderij stond oorspronkelijk in Midlum, Friesland)










Frisian Farmhouse by Hindrik Sijens via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Geervliet* (South Holland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Wilhelminaplein - Ljouwert/Leeuwarden (Zaailand)









Artist Impression by Hindrik Sijens via flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Delfzijl, Groningen*









Henk de Boer


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Enkhuizen, North Holland









The place to be by Hindrik Sijens via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes* (Zeeland)









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Huis Almelo, Almelo, Overijssel*









John Bouma


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Leens, Groningen









Garden by Hindrik Sijens via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> *Huis Almelo, Almelo, Overijssel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maassluis* (South Holland)









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Maastricht, Limburg*









Werner Kunz


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Photo found from flickr explore

uploaded just last August 1

Stad Kampen









Kampen straat by Harold Meerveld via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

A piece of modern architecture in the Netherlands


La Defense in Almere, Flevoland









La Defense by Wojtek Gurak via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Paleis Het Loo, Apeldoorn









Paleis Het Loo, Apeldoorn by Stephen Chamberlain via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vlaardingen* (South Holland)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnhem* (Gelderland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Scheveningen









Scheveningen by Bert Kaufmann via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zutphen* (Gelderland)









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nijmegen, Gelderland*









Edwin van Wijk


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Den Haag (The Hague)









Het Plein by pieter musterd via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Helmond* (North Brabant)









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brielle* (South Holland)









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Tuindorp, Utrecht









Blue Hour by pieter musterd via flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wageningen, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Pringles (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arnhem, The Rhine & Park Towers as seen from the Central Station overpass*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Noordpolderzijl, Groningen*









Hydraheerd


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by Aurélien LR, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Budapest, Hungary*

delete, wrong thread. I'm sorry!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Zwolle*











Zwolle: Thorbeckegracht by harry_nl via flickr​


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Today, Ride for the Roses, Goes - NL.

11,000 people are cycling against cancer.




























Pictures from Twitter #Ridefortheroses


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Station, Zandvoort aan Zee* 
Station buildings in Zandvoort, Noord Holland










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14447357899/in/pool-thisisthenetherlands/


----------



## Pringles (Feb 19, 2008)

*ARNHEM - A Bridge Too Far*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Voorschoten, South Holland*









Roman Boed


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amersfoort, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Almere*











Almere: Apartment Building "The Wave" by harry_nl via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windmill, Haarlem *
The excellently restored Molen de Adriaan in Haarlem










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14525191001/in/pool-thisisthenetherlands/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

I do hope that despite decreasing faithful in Netherlands, this beautiful church will not be sold soon.


*The Basilica of Our Lady, Maasricht*





> The Basilica of Our Lady is a Romanesque church in the historic center of Maastricht. The church is dedicated to Our Lady of the Assumption and is a Roman catholic parish church. The church is often referred to as the Star of the Sea after the church's main devotion, Our Lady, Star of the Sea.
> 
> The present-day church is probably not the first church that was built on this site. The church's site, inside the Roman castrum and adjacent to a religious shrine dedicated to the god Jupiter, suggests that the site was once occupied by a Roman temple. It is not unlikely that the town's first church was built here and that this church in the 4th or 5th century became the cathedral.


- by Dennis Jarvis










Netherlands-4950B - Main Altar and Dome by Dennis Jarvis via flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaltbommel, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Groningen*









Wim Hazenhoek


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Castle De Haar Stables, Utrecht*











Netherlands-4849 - Castle De Haar Stables by Dennis Jarvis via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grote Markt, Haarlem *
The main square in Haarlem










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14527562842/in/pool-thisisthenetherlands/


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'s-Hertogenbosch, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## jordi21 (Oct 15, 2009)

Holland is the most beautiful country I know


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Vlissingen*











Town Square, Vlissingen by tonybill via flickr​


----------



## Pringles (Feb 19, 2008)

*Arnhem, National Park Veluwezoom*


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Slag Maasmond/Edisonbaai, Rotterdam, 09.09:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Giethoorn*











羊角村(Giethoorn) by brian_ytsu via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Volendam, harbour*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14407552516/in/pool-thisisthenetherlands/


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amersfoort, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaanse Schans*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14242661588/in/pool-thisisthenetherlands/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Poelpolder, Lisse*











2014法盧比荷十日遊-321 by brian_ytsu via flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leiden, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam Centraal *
The impressive roof over Amsterdam Centraal NS Station










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14296241351/in/pool-thisisthenetherlands/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oss, North Brabant*









Edwin / Eddy van Tilburg


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Keukenhof, Lisse*











Lisse: Keukenhof by harry_nl via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canal and swing bridge 
Haarlem, Spring 2014*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14071388960/in/pool-thisisthenetherlands/


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'s-Hertogenbosch, North Brabant*









By me

B:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Helmond, North Brabant*











Helmond Centrum @Blue Hour by nldazuufotografeert.com via flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Noordeinde Palace, Den Haag/The Hague*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Swing bridge and windmill *
Haarlem, Spring 2014










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14234865336/in/pool-thisisthenetherlands/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Landal Esonstad*











Esonstad by Tom Roeleveld via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/eelco28/14211490626/in/pool-thisisthenetherlands/


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Colijnsplaat, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oudelande, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Dirksland, South Holland*









Bram van Broekhoven


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spui, The Hague*











Hague Blue Hour by Roman Boed via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Ravenstein, North Brabant*









Bas1953


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/flyin...YkV-pjPdKp-pjLBCz-p3nnkM-phHizU-pjGBww-p3dhPF


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amersfoort, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

canal houses - Amsterdam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*graffiti, Amsterdam*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfg...kV-pjPdKp-pjLBCz-p3nnkM-phHizU-pjGBww-p3dhPF/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Rijks Museum, Amsterdam*












I amsterdam / Rijks Museum (Explored) by Roman Boed via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wijk bij Duurstede, Utrecht*









Bas1953


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sluis, Zeeland*









Gary Crutchley


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Eemshaven, Groningen*

tags: windmills , sunset











Windpark Westereems by eLKayPics via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam Night*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anghe...kV-pjPdKp-pjLBCz-p3nnkM-phHizU-pjGBww-p3dhPF/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Brielle, South Holland*









Bas1953


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spui, The Hague*











Nieuwe Passage by pieter musterd via flickr​


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Great pics. What I really like about Dutch architecture are the relatively-large windows. Very distinct.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Marbur66 said:


> Great pics. What I really like about Dutch architecture are the relatively-large windows. Very distinct.


Netherlands is a favorite playground for modern architects. :cheers:


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

hugodiekonig said:


> Netherlands is a favorite playground for modern architects. :cheers:


Yes, but I was referring more to the older buildings. Actually, this thread really reminds me of walking the streets of Gdansk.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veerse Meer (lake of Veere), Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam Centraal.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alber...kV-pjPdKp-pjLBCz-p3nnkM-phHizU-pjGBww-p3dhPF/


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

World's largest cruise ship, the Oasis of the Seas, arrived in Rotterdam yesterday and will be dry-docked at Keppel Verolme's shipyard for routine maintenance, 30.09:


Oasis of the Seas by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Spui, The Hague*











Den Haag Vandaag by pieter musterd via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nootdorp, South Holland*









Bas1953


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam - Prins Hendrikkade*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/marcm...kV-pjPdKp-pjLBCz-p3nnkM-phHizU-pjGBww-p3dhPF/


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'s-Hertogenbosch, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Markthal, Rotterdam*











Horn of Plenty - Markthal Rotterdam by Peter Breuls via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*De Hunzevallei, Drenthe*









Laurens Boersma


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam getting dark*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anghe...kV-pjPdKp-pjLBCz-p3nnkM-phHizU-pjGBww-p3dhPF/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Crackstate, Heerenveen, Friesland*









Marjan de B


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

for october 3


*Amsterdam Light Festival*











Amsterdam Light Festival by Daniel Antal via flickr​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

for October 4


*De Zilk, South Holland*










20140418-DSC_7156 by nikontino via flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/11466...kV-pjPdKp-pjLBCz-p3nnkM-phHizU-pjGBww-p3dhPF/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Amsterdam*









Jorge in Brazil


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zutphen, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam Airport*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ek056...kV-pjPdKp-pjLBCz-p3nnkM-phHizU-pjGBww-p3dhPF/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Welvaart, Friesland*









Arend Jan Wonink


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Noordwijkerhout, South Holland*











20140408-Naamloos_panorama1 BY nikontiNO via flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Huize Schreurs, Venlo, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bridge across Keizersgracht. 
Amsterdam early morning.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/alams...kV-pjPdKp-pjLBCz-p3nnkM-phHizU-pjGBww-p3dhPF/


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam. *

Prinsengracht.










https://www.flickr.com/photos/35427...kV-pjPdKp-pjLBCz-p3nnkM-phHizU-pjGBww-p3dhPF/


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oldenzaal, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Groningen*









Arend Jan Wonink


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Amsterdam skyline


Oosterdok, Amsterdam by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Noordwijkerhout, South Holland*











20140324-DSC_8930 by nikontino via flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leiden, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam in the middle of the night....*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/48976...kV-pjPdKp-pjLBCz-p3nnkM-phHizU-pjGBww-p3dhPF/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Utrecht*









Tiberio Frascari


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*St Vitus Church, Blaricum, North Holland*



St Vitus Church - Blaricum by swishphoto.nl, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Flower Market Reflections 
Amsterdam*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/bensh...kV-pjPdKp-pjLBCz-p3nnkM-phHizU-pjGBww-p3dhPF/


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnhem, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Loenen aan de Vecht, Utrecht*









Bas1953


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Keukenhof, Lisse*



20140325-DSC_9294 by nikontino, on Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Den Haag*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*De Jordaan, Amsterdam*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/anghe...kV-pjPdKp-pjLBCz-p3nnkM-phHizU-pjGBww-p3dhPF/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lieveren, Drenthe*









willemsknol


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, August 2014*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/37034...gdE-pvURLo-perqPX-perFts-pesumc-perFf1-pvWE6D


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaltbommel, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Eemhuis Library, Eemhuis, Leusder-Kwartier, Amersfoort, Utrecht*



The library Eemhuis, Amersfoort, The Netherlands by Ken Lee 2010, on Flickr​


----------



## Go Ahead Eagles (Nov 12, 2007)




----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delden, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Stadstuinen, part of the Kop van Zuid (Rotterdam), 22.10:


Stadstuinen by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haga (Göteborg) *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ewasz...dE-pvURLo-perqPX-perFts-pesumc-perFf1-pvWE6D/


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Boyshow said:


> *Haga (Göteborg) *


You mean : *Den Haag* ???


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Victorinus said:


> You mean : *Den Haag* ???


Yes, I think so


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Welcome Autumn!!!!


Goedereede, South Holland*



Goedereede by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Brielle, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Enkhuizen, North Holland*









Edwin / Eddy van Tilburg


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Giethoorn, Overijssel*









ilias65


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Rotterdam, Wilhelminapier, 22.10:


Wilhelminapier by jurgenleschinger, on Flickr


----------



## stewie1980 (Nov 7, 2007)

Amsterdam


Oudeschans, Amsterdam by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heenvliet, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam by night*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ewasz...dhU-pbFyEf-pr8SFY-pbFyzW-psTB72-ptaUPt-pt9eB9


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Ter Horst Castle, Loenen, Guelders*



Ter Horst Castle, Loenen by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr
​


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

canal houses - Amsterdam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam by night*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ewasz...hU-pbFyEf-pr8SFY-pbFyzW-psTB72-ptaUPt-pt9eB9/


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dordrecht, South Holland*









By me


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Herkingen, South Holland*



Flowers, corn and a little barn by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hoogeveen, Drenthe*









Delio Nijmeijer


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam seen from above:



SASH said:


> Kwam deze tegen op Flickr
> 
> Rotterdam by Georg Schroll, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'s-Heer Arendskerke, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Groningen*









Dani℮l


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Hoorn*












Visit Holland​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam by night*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ewasz...hU-pbFyEf-pr8SFY-pbFyzW-psTB72-ptaUPt-pt9eB9/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Rotterdam*









EdwinVanWijk.com


----------



## Judazzz (Jul 7, 2006)

*CiBoGa, Groningen*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ewaszw/15403113895/in/set-72157647118211238


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoorn, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Your towns can be shown in urban photo section,please show us the nature side of Holland


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/ewaszw/15402782242/in/set-72157647118211238/


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaandam, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Autumn scene near Brummen, Gelderland*


Autumn sun by M a u r i c e, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Fall Utrecht *

Fall in the canals of Utrecht










https://www.flickr.com/photos/12541...F7r-pyZzaX-pyP6L8-pRjv6y-pP9BAo-pyKzuU-pyDVfr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Delft, South Holland*


Delft, NL by bielecki01, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alkmaar, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam* (Sloterdijk)









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kinderdijk windmills, autumn scenery.*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/chall...7r-pyZzaX-pyP6L8-pRjv6y-pP9BAo-pyKzuU-pyDVfr/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Markthal, Rotterdam*



Markthal by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Vuurtoren Eierland, Texel, Noord-Holland*


Lighthouse "Eierland" (53m), Texel (NL) by evb-photography, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Elster said:


> Your towns can be shown in urban photo section,please show us the nature side of Holland



you may visit past pages there are actually a lot


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

*Haaksbergerveen - Haaksbergen*



Haaksbergerveen by l-vandervegt, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Zwolle, Overijssel*


Zwolle: Thorbeckegracht by harry_nl, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Amsterdam. 

The Red Lights by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam - RET 2120, 18-01-2013*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8443369435/in/set-72157627430605218/


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heenvliet, South Holland*









By me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Intocht Sinterklaas Amsterdam
Intocht Sinterklaas Amsterdam '14 by Herman Verheij, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lelystad, Flevoland*


Lelystad by Herman Verheij, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Culemborg, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7129642417/in/set-72157627430605218/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam Canal Cruise Point by In View Of, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam - RET *










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7297117570/in/set-72157627430605218/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Maastricht*


Maastricht - Market Place by Werner Kunz, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elsloo, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/mierh...2PL-omd1RU-o4VfMK-o4Vmc1-o4VfHX-omodES-om8sEe


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sittard, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Schiemond, Rotterdam*










P1050968 by 72grande, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Veluwezoom National Park, Gelderland*


Viewpoint Posbank, National Park Veluwezoom, Netherlands - 0780 by HereIsTom - Busy moving!, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Haarlem

Haarlem, Netherland by Enrico Fabro, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Slot Loevestein, Woudrichem, Dalem, South Holland*




Slot Loevestein, Woudrichem, Netherlands, 2014 1620 by tango-, on Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam*










Kop van zuid by wk4ever, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Academieplein,Groningen stad,the Netherlands*










Academieplein,Groningen stad,the Netherlands,Europe by Aheroy(2Busy), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch*


Late october sun . . . by plooifiets ( very slowly coming back) . . ., on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*De Haar Castle, Utrecht*


DSC_0610_800-a by Julysha, on Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ameide, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skyline Rotterdam*










Skyline Rotterdam - Holland. by Hans Viveen Eight Million views !, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Keukenhof, Lisse, South Holland*


Keukenhof - Holland by Giuseppe Finocchiaro, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montfoort, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maassluis @ The Netherlands *

I went to the small city of Maassluis, just west of Rotterdam, last night for some city-photography. This is one of the shots I've made.










Maassluis @ The Netherlands by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sint Anna ter Muiden, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue hour @ Kinderdijk*










Blue hour @ Kinderdijk by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pijnenburg, Lage Vuursche, Utrecht*


Lage Vuursche by Saskya, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vianen, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colored houses @ Barendrecht *

A 200 second long exposure photo of some nice colored houses in the suburbs of Barendrecht.










Colored houses @ Barendrecht by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

BLUE ESCALATOR by CUMBUGO, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Groningen*


Groningen by yaarus, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Elsloo, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The ghost @ The Hague*










The ghost @ The Hague by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Amsterdam*


IMG_5228 by ryanaraine, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue hour @ Utrecht*










Blue hour @ Utrecht by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nieuwpoort, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reflections @ Alblasserdam*










Reflections @ Alblasserdam by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sluis, Zeeland*


Sluis, The Netherlands 01/08/2014 by Gary S. Crutchley, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cruise Ship @ Rotterdam*










Cruise Ship @ Rotterdam by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Amsterdam* 


Amsterdam GVB 2034 by Bou46, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ameide, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landmark @ Rotterdam*










Landmark @ Rotterdam by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

November light by Passie13(Ines van Megen-Thijssen), on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Apeldoorn, Gelderland*









v. Kinsbergenstraat, Apeldoorn by René Vetter, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nieuwpoort, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Architecture @ Rotterdam*










Architecture @ Rotterdam by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Hengelo, Overijssel*


Sunlight @ Hotel 't Lansink, Tuindorp, Hengelo, The Netherlands by lambertwm, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The road @ blue hour *

On my last shooting trip at Capelle a/d IJssel I also tried some road-light-trails-shots. Very fun to do...










The road @ blue hour by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tilburg, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Amersfoort, Utrecht*


Amersfoort 03 June 2014-0064.jpg by JamesPDeans, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Etten-Leur, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Offices @ Capelle a/d IJssel*










Offices @ Capelle a/d IJssel by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch*


Den Bosch 08 by WertleSaysHello, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vianen, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nijmegen, Gelderland*


Broerstraat, Nijmegen by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Livensberg, North Brabant*


This is why I so enjoy autumn by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arnhem, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Binnenhof in The Hague*










Think Pink... by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Tulips fields, Ens, Flevoland*


Tulips fields in the Netherlands by Pahas., on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alblasserdam*










Stargate by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maastricht, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Balloërveld, Drenthe*


Celtic Fields - Balloërveld, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Skyline Rotterdam*










Skyline Rotterdam by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ossendrecht, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Utrecht*


Utrecht at dusk by cadviodi, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Erasmus Bridge

Erasmus Bridge by sylvaindeshaies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Windmills of Kinderdijk*










Windmills of Kinderdijk by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hulst, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

amsterdam scene by Ethan.C., on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Warffum, Groningen*


Warffum met de trein naar Roodeschool by Lodewijkvw, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam skyline*










358 seconds of Rotterdam skyline by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen op Zoom, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Nationaal Park Dwingelderveld, Drenthe*









Dawn in the forest by Rob Millenaar, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Den Haag / The Hague*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam*










Handsome threesome by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tervaten, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Alblasserdam*










Diagonals... by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Skyline Shell Pernis by DC P, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vianen, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harbor in blue... *

Rotterdam, taken from the Noordereiland.










Harbor in blue... by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Slot Moermond, Renesse, Zeeland*


Laone Moermond, Renesse by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The city and the countryside... *
In The Netherlands, the city is never far away...

On the foreground you see a peacefull meadow and on the background you see the big city of Rotterdam...










The city and the countryside... by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Amsterdam*









Damrak - Amsterdam by Jaume CP BCN, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*IJzendijke, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wijnhaven Rotterdam*










Wijnhaven Rotterdam by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thorn, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Dirksland, South Holland*


Sunset Polder Dirksland by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nieuwe Werk, Rotterdam*










Colors of the city... by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hulst, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Doetinchem, Gelderland*


Doetinchem - Simonsplein by Lars de Jonge, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Montfoort, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Prisoner's Gate, a former medieval prison (1420), The Hague (NL)*










Prisoner's Gate, a former medieval prison (1420), The Hague (NL) by evb-photography, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

DSC_0135 by Asheesh_Kumar, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*A train near Lieren, Gelderland*


Locomotive 23 071 (1956) by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Middelplaten, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoge Veluwe national park, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Loonse en Drunense Duinen, North Brabant*


Nationaal Park De Loonse en Drunense Duinen by wimzilver, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The National Maritime Museum - Amsterdam, The Netherlands*










The National Maritime Museum - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oud-Sabbinge, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Bridge next Velp, Gelderland*


Bridge between summer and winter by Shots in the dark, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Center - Utrecht, The Netherlands*










City Center - Utrecht, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alkmaar, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Gouda, South Holland*


Gouda City Hall by Jurgen Berbee, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oudezijds Kolk ND - Amsterdam*










Oudezijds Kolk ND - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nisse, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Rotterdam*


Rijnhaven Reflex / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

Museumboerderij Wendezoele Delden by l-vandervegt, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*










AMS-ND47 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Nymegen, Guelders*










Source


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Eindhoven*


2014_09_27_3202 by Edwin Heefer, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Amsterdam*










AMS-ND37 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'s-Heer Arendskerke, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Windmills Kinderdijk by DC P, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Den Bosch*


Den Bosch - Handelskade by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Coevorden, Drenthe*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










AMS-ND51 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Zwolle, Overijssel*


PelserBrugje Zwolle_.jpg by haroldmeerveld, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










AMS-ND34 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen op Zoom, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Colourful living by SentaCS, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Oosterland, Zeeland*


Summer Candy Colors by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*










AMS-ND40 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maastricht, Limburg*









By me


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rotterdam

Reflect - Port of Rotterdam by Marco van Dijk Fotografie, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Wassenaar, South Holland*









Tulip fields in Wassenaar. by PFW Schellingerhout, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










AMS-POL50 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wemeldinge, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands*


Postcard from Rotterdam. Netherlands 2014 by Smo_Q - alone but not lonely, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Aarlanderveen, South Holland*


3 Mills, "Molenviergang, Aarlanderveen" by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*










AMS-ND45 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Giethoorn, Overijssel*


Giethoorn by Marc Rauw., on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oudenbosch, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










AMS-ND35 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Rotterdam*


The White Building, Rotterdam by DC P, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*










AMS-ND33 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A sunny Autumn morning at the estate of Huys the Warmont.*










Estate by martijnvdnat, on Flickr


----------



## julesstoop (Sep 11, 2002)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> *Noordwijk, South Holland*


This is not Noordwijk but the lighthouse on the North tip of the island of Texel.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

julesstoop said:


> This is not Noordwijk but the lighthouse on the North tip of the island of Texel.


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Leiden, South Holland*


Leiden by Blunder, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dordrecht, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vijlen, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Huys te Warmont *

A sunny Autumn morning at the estate of Huys the Warmont.










Huys te Warmont by martijnvdnat, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Effen, North Brabant*









Expanding Fury by Dennis Dekkers, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the Trekvliet in Leiden*










Morning View upon de Trekvliet by martijnvdnat, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delft, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Countryside near Groningen*


A summer's day - rural Groningen, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Hague*










Ridderzaal by night by Sanne Custers, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Herfstkleuren, Utrecht*


Herfstkleuren by frans63, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tiel, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Rotterdam*










Nieuw perspectief vanaf Katendrecht by Frans & all, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gramsbergen, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Apeldoorns Kanaal, Gelderland*


A little bit winter at the canal Apeldoorn-Hattem by tijmenkroes, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kampen, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam*










Kop van Zuid by Frans & all, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Delft, South Holland*









De Nieuwe Kerk by alje, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'s-Gravenpolder, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Varkenoord, Rotterdam*










Nieuwe maaskant op Zuid by Frans & all, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Amsterdam*


Nightshoot Amsterdam Lightfestival (8 van 13).jpg by Nitram78, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam vanaf Brienenoord-eiland*










Rotterdam vanaf Brienenoord-eiland by Frans & all, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Amsterdam*









Amsterdam by kostamilicevic, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam heeft ballen*










Rotterdam heeft ballen! by Frans & all, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gorinchem, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Sint-Stevenskerk, Nijmegen *


Nijmegen, Sint-Stevenskerk by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam, North Holland*

Amsterdam by night by Jamie Frith, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*










De Kade by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Dutch wooden shoes by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Venlo, Limburg*


Venlo, Markt by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## roytie (May 18, 2010)

*Almelo*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deventer, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## roytie (May 18, 2010)

*Kasteel (Castle) Twickel, Delden*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zwolle, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*










Herengracht by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Den Haag*


Den Haag, Plein by Stewie1980, on Flickr


----------



## roytie (May 18, 2010)

*Huis Singraven / Singraven House - Denekamp*


----------



## roytie (May 18, 2010)

*Oostpoort Delft*


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Page 100, well done :cheers1:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buren, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Den Haag


Mauritshuis & Skyline Den Haag by Tom Roeleveld, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Paard van Marken, North Holland*


Paard van Marken by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wijk bij Duurstede, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Jordaan, Amsterdam*










Spiegelgracht by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Zurich, Friesland*









Zurich by Armin, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Windmill de Adriaan, Haarlem 


Haarlem. Windmill De Adriaan by Sonja Blanco, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*










Colourstream by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Culemborg, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Zwolle, Overijssel*


Zwolle by Simon_K, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Amsterdam Zuidas


Amsterdam zuidas by Michel Nivard, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*♥ Amsterdam*










♥ Amsterdam by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Duurstede Castle, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Amersfoort, Utrecht*


Vathorst Houses by albert dros, on Flickr


----------



## roytie (May 18, 2010)

*Zwolle. Sassenpoort:*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*










My light is your light... by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zonnemaire, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Lenin Statue, Assen


Statue of Lenin in Assen by 2011*Alwin, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Kampen aan de IJssel


Kampen aan de IJssel by lhb-777, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The National Maritime Museum, Amsterdam*










The National Maritime Museum by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Breda, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Goes, Zeeland*


Goes - City Harbor by BraCom (Bram), on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dordrecht, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ghost Ship, Amsterdam*










Ghost Ship by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Lelystad, Flevoland*


Batavia harbor III by @rjan, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Museumplein, Amsterdam


Obama in Amsterdam. Museumplein. Rijksmuseum. by Guido van Driel, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*New Rotterdam*










New Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Weesp, North Holland*


Weesp by @rjan, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zierikzee, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Appingedam, Groningen*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wuthering heights | Rotterdam | Euromast*










Wuthering heights | Rotterdam | Euromast by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Keukenhof*


Keukenhof by angheloflores, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Haarlem*










Raamsingel by McQuaide Photography, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Hooglandse kerk, Leiden


Hooglandse kerk, Leiden by heidi_zelf, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buren, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Keukenhof*


Tulip fields by angheloflores, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Spaceship has landed / Centraal Station / Rotterdam*










The Spaceship has landed / Centraal Station / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Kinderdijk, South Holland*


Kinderdijk- Holland. by -C-A-N-O-, on Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Zwolle, Overijssel


Assendorp Berkum Binnenstad Zwolle Diezerpoort Hanzeland Holtenbroek Kamperpoort Spoolde by Zomer Makelaars, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam / Witte Huis*










Crazy architectuur / Rotterdam / Witte Huis by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Warffum, Groningen*









By me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Pingjum, Friesland*









Pingjum, Friesland by Rob Millenaar, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Winsum (Obergum), Groningen*









By me


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Groningen, Groningen


Groningen by Jeffrey Bos, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam*










Finale / Wereldhavendagen 2014 / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*De Deelen, Friesland*


De Deelen by Andrys Stienstra, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Euromast / Rotterdam*










88 seconds / Euromast / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Culemborg, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

De Koppelpoort, Amersfoort, Utrecht 


De Koppelpoort in Amersfoort, the Netherlands by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Massive egg! / Museum De Fundatie / Zwolle*










Massive egg! / Museum De Fundatie / Zwolle by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nederrijn River, Utrecht/Gelderland*









By me


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Nijmegen (Grote Markt), Gelderland


Nijmegen - Grote Markt by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## roytie (May 18, 2010)

*Beautiful landscape: Zoutelande*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam Centraal Station *










Rotterdam Centraal Station / 2014 by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gramsbergen, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

Utrecht, Utrecht


Medieval skyscrapers @ Utrecht by Marcel Tuit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Holland America Line / MS Rotterdam & SS Rotterdam / Euromast / HAL*










Holland America Line / MS Rotterdam & SS Rotterdam / Euromast / HAL by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hernen castle, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Megen, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Update! Wereldhavendagen vanaf de Euromast / Rotterdam*










Update! Wereldhavendagen vanaf de Euromast / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*China Light in Rotterdam / Euromast*










China Light in Rotterdam / Euromast by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## roytie (May 18, 2010)

*Waterfall, Almelo*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zwolle, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam*










Grand Finale / Wereldhavendagen 2012 / Rotterdam by zzapback, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baflo, Groningen*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*kinderdijk*

unesco heritage










Goodmorning, sunshine! by www.Royz.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Thorn*


Frühling in Thorn - NL by moni-h, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The eastern gate in Delft (Oostpoort)*










The eastern gate in Delft (Oostpoort) by www.Royz.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Hour in Rotterdam*










Blue Hour in Rotterdam by www.Royz.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maasluis on fire*










Maasluis on fire by www.Royz.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Amsterdam*


An evening in Amsterdam by Loïc Lagarde, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The gates to the history of Rotterdam*










The gates to the history of Rotterdam by www.Royz.nl, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buren, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Historical part of modern Rotterdam*










Historical part of modern Rotterdam by www.Royz.nl, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Urk*, Flevoland


Small Town NL by roevin | Urban Capture, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*March Storm - Oostmahorn, The Netherlands*









March Storm - Oostmahorn, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uithuizen, Groningen*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Waterpoort Sneek*









Waterpoort Sneek by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam Rising*









Rotterdam Rising by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Megen, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aduarderzijl, The Netherlands*









Aduarderzijl, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

*Kinderdijk*

(family archives)


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

*Giethoorn*


Giethoorn by oomt, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gouda, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

* Oostmahorn, The Netherlands*









Happy Village - Oostmahorn, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kampen, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*De Alde Feanen National Park, The Netherlands*









Right of way by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schagen, North Holland*









By me


----------



## RotterdamHigh010 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Rotterdam*



Eric Offereins said:


> Zonsondergang aan de ene kant, donkere wolken aan de andere kant en je krijgt dit beeld:





Stratosphere 2020 said:


> *Rotterdam*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





rliessum said:


> Een oudje uit mijn oude doos (10 Januari 2012 vanuit het Sint Franciscus Gasthuis), wat een gat hé zonder First


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View over Hindeloopen, The Netherlands*









View over Hindeloopen, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Abcoude, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night over Hindeloopen *









Night over Hindeloopen - Hindeloopen by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Balgoy, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Hague*









Full moon over the Hofvijver - The Hague, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*07:28 hours, Drentse Aa, Haren, The Netherlands.*









Autumn take off by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heenvliet, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Grote Markt Square, Groningen city - The Netherlands*









Grote Markt Square, Groningen city - The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oud-Beijerland, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Thorn, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam Skyline*









Rotterdam Skyline, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

In the background: *Rechteren Castle, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*A shed, a chair and a sun - Lake Lauwersmeer, The Netherlands*









A shed, a chair and a sun - Lake Lauwersmeer, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Mirror harbor houses - Zoutkamp, The Netherlands*









Mirror harbor houses - Zoutkamp, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Twins - Oosterhaven, Groningen*









The Twins - Oosterhaven, Groningen, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mijnsheerenland, South Holland*









By me

B.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on Esonstad - The Netherlands*









View on Esonstad - The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buren, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westenschouwen, Zeeland* (2011)









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Drifting and Dreaming - Lake Zuidlaardermeer, The Netherlands*









Drifting and Dreaming - Lake Zuidlaardermeer, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Groningen railway station*









Groningen railway station, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night of Arts - Groninger Museum, Groningen, The Netherlands*









Night of Arts - Groninger Museum, Groningen, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Twickel Castle, Overijssel* (2012)









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Descending calmness - Reitdiephaven, Groningen*









Descending calmness - Reitdiephaven, Groningen, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heinenoord, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Twilight - Oosterhaven, Groningen, The Netherlands*









City Twilight - Oosterhaven, Groningen, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wijk bij Duurstede, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Big Baller (Jun 18, 2015)

Very Good


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*City Harbor lights - Oosterhaven, Groningen*









City Harbor lights - Oosterhaven, Groningen, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Buurmalsen, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Watchtower - Windmill The Hope, Dokkum*









The Watchtower - Windmill The Hope, Dokkum, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kwadendamme, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Harbor skies - Harlingen*









Harbor skies - Harlingen, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Puttershoek, South Holland*









By me


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

*Den Bosch, North Brabant*


The Armada (Den bosch, paleiskwartier) by Christian van der Steen, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ooltgensplaat, South Holland*









By me


----------



## roytie (May 18, 2010)

*Egmond Landscape*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem, North Holland*









By me


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

*Grubbenvorst, Limburg*


_MG_4203_121007 - Floriade 2012 - Jos Saris Foto - 1600px HDR2 by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kampen by night*









Kampen by night - The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grave, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goedereede, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Frozen dawn - Zoutkamp, The Netherlands*









Frozen dawn - Zoutkamp, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sint Anthoniepolder, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Clouds over 'The Kraai' - Sloten*









Clouds over 'The Kraai' - Sloten, The Netherlands by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

*Prinsengracht, Amsterdam, North Holland*


Prinsengracht & Rijksmueum by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Batenburg, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Herfstlaan Gieten - Fall in Gieten*









Herfstlaan Gieten - Fall in Gieten by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

*Vliegerfestival Scheveningen, The Hague, South Holland*


Vliegerfestival Scheveningen 2011 by Maurice, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset at Zaanse Schans*









Sunset at Zaanse Schans by Bas Meelker, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schiedam, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Uithuizermeeden, Groningen*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Castle de Haar, Haarzuilens*









ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Castle de Haar, Haarzuilens, in the Netherlands by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

*Harlingen, Friesland*


Harlingen by Marjon Kruik, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Deventer, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Green meadows, canal, tulips, windmills*









Dutch scene by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## EuroMaster (Jun 4, 2004)

Villages along the Linge River









www.eduardbekker.nl


----------



## xJamaax (Apr 4, 2010)

*Skyline of Leeuwarden, Friesland*


Skyline of Leeuwarden by Christiaan Triebert, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tulip time in the Netherlands*









Tulip time in the Netherlands by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gouda, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delft, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Harlingen*









ABM (Another Blue Monday) / Harlingen (Netherlands) by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Le tour de France, 4 and 5 july in The Netherlands.









Utrecht.









Neeltje-Jans, Zeeland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nijmegen, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hattem, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blokzijl, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## roytie (May 18, 2010)

*Landscape of Wijster (Drenthe)*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kinderdijk windmills*









Netherlands-4807 - Open to Public by Dennis Jarvis, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice pics - Netherlands.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kinderdijk Windmills*









Netherlands-4778 - Wooden Grondzeiler by Dennis Jarvis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam*









Netherlands-4694 - View from the top by Dennis Jarvis, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vollenhove, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## renshapratama (Dec 22, 2013)

What a nice country Netherlands  Greetings from Indonesia :cheers:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Euromast Rotterdam*









Netherlands-4695B - View from the top by Dennis Jarvis, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hasselt, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Darp, Drenthe*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam*









Netherlands-4688 - View from the top by Dennis Jarvis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam*









Netherlands-4689 - View from the top by Dennis Jarvis, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heiloo*









Aerials_001_CH_1425 by Curtis Hilbun, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Giethoorn, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Svekat (Jul 24, 2014)

nice pics...Netherlands is amazing!!!!.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Bergen*









Aerials_001_CH_1413 by Curtis Hilbun, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Tulip Bulb Fields' North,Holland Aerial*









Aerials_001_CH_1411 by cwhilbun, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoge Veluwe National Park, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kortgene, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hattem, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Baars, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Begijnhof, Amsterdam*









Begijnhof, Amsterdam, Holland by Lev Glick, sur Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Zaandam from above:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*









Amsterdam, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blokzijl, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam, the Netherlands*









Amsterdam, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## dersyterf (Jul 13, 2015)

There are map details given on the page.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dwingeloo, Drenthe*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hasselt, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Molen, Kinderdijk, South Holland*









Molen, Kinderdijk, South Holland, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Woerden, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Molen, Kinderdijk, South Holland*









Molen, Kinderdijk, South Holland, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oisterwijk, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giethoorn, North Holland*









Giethoorn, North Holland, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## roytie (May 18, 2010)

*Amsterdam - River Amstel:*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giethoorn, North Holland, the Netherlands*









Giethoorn, North Holland, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## roytie (May 18, 2010)

*Valkenburg*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vollenhove, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Wemeldinge, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giethoorn, North Holland, the Netherlands*









Giethoorn, North Holland, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tilburg, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the capital at night, Amsterdam*









the capital at night, Amsterdam, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## roytie (May 18, 2010)

*Amsterdam - Zuidas*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Blokzijl, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the capital at night, Amsterdam*









the capital at night, Amsterdam, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Steenwijk, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the capital, Amsterdam*









the capital, Amsterdam, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hofvijver & Binnenhof, Den Haag*









Hofvijver & Binnenhof, Den Haag, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vredespaleis, Den Haag*









Vredespaleis, Den Haag, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veerse Meer (Lake of Veere), Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the cityscape, Den Haag*









the cityscape, Den Haag, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice suburban, the Netherlands*









Nice suburban, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hattem, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

A dolmen near *Havelte, Drenthe*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kinderdijk, South Holland*









Kinderdijk, South Holland, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kinderdijk*









Kinderdijk, South Holland, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Linge River, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kinderdijk, South Holland*









Kinderdijk, South Holland, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ooltgensplaat, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vollenhove, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaanse Schans, North Holland*









Zaanse Schans, North Holland, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaanse Schans, North Holland*









Zaanse Schans, North Holland, the Netherlands by Luke Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoge Veluwe National Park, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hattem, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Somewhere in the Zeeland Province*









By me


----------



## eindhoven the best (Jul 3, 2007)

*Brabantse Kempen (Reusel), North-Brabant*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the capital, Amsterdam & Waag*









the capital, Amsterdam & Waag, the Netherlands by Luke,Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*the capital, Amsterdam*









the capital, Amsterdam, the Netherlands by Luke,Ma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Delft*









Delft, Holland by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Delft*









The Crooked Church by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

Schuimkoppen Noordzee by L v.d V, on Flickr


----------



## eindhoven the best (Jul 3, 2007)

*Forest area De Malpie, Valkenswaard North-Brabant *

mistige weiland panorama by jeroen grit, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*An Evening Stroll in Delft*









An Evening Stroll in Delft by Meleah Reardon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam *









Home sweet home! by Ben The Man, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hattem, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The townhall of the city of Gouda*









The townhall of the city of Gouda by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

Vuurtoren Eierland op Texel by L v.d V, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Living by the dutch countryside*









Living by the dutch countryside by Prasanna Gururajan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*









Towards the sky by Prasanna Gururajan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam canal view*









AmsterDOME canal view by Prasanna Gururajan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Noord-Hofland, Leyde*









Springland is a Fairyland~Explore 01052012 by Prasanna Gururajan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Noord-Hofland*









Not a Fig Tree by Prasanna Gururajan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leyde*









Wind milling the Sky by Prasanna Gururajan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Overtoomseveld, Amsterdam*









White shines~Explored 28042012 by Prasanna Gururajan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Poelpolder, Lisse*









Mixed color bed~Explored 26042012 by Prasanna Gururajan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Giethoorn*









Whispering~Explored 17042012[Front Page] by Prasanna Gururajan, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Asselt - Limburg *









St. Dionysiuskerk / Dionysius Church (Explore) by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kasteel Hillenraad - Swalmen - Limburg*









Hillenraad On Ice by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Noorderhaven - Groningen *









Ice Skating Fun by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vlodrop Station - Limburg*









The forest chapel by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Mokita (Aug 19, 2014)

I would love to go back there


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Appingedam - Groningen *









The hanging kitchens of Appingedam / De hangende keukens van Appingedam by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kasteel Doornenburg / Doornenburg Castle - Doornenburg *









My home is my castle (2) by Bert Kaufmann, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Leidschendam*









Leidschendam by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rijnhaven, Rotterdam*









Rijnhaven, Rotterdam (Explored) by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rijnhavenbrug, Rotterdam *









Rijnhavenbrug, Rotterdam (Explored) by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vollenhove, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at the Noord AA lake in Zoetermeer*









Before the rain... by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doalkesberg, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hattem, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Shot at Landal Esonstad, near Anjum*









Esonstad by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southern Limburg*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hasselt, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wijnhaven, Dordecht*









Wijnhaven, Dordecht by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heerlen, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paard van Marken *









Paard van Marken II by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Paard van Marken*









Paard van Marken by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schiedam, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Maassluis Blue Hour*









Maassluis Blue Hour by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Hague Skyline*









The Hague Skyline by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schin op Geul, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Wijk*









* Starry Sky * by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schaloen Castle, Oud-Valkenburg, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zegwaart, Zoetermeer*









Flaming horizon by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Binnenhof, Den Haag*









Binnenhof, Den Haag by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vlietlanden Sunrise*









Vlietlanden Sunrise by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dutch Sunrise*









Dutch Sunrise by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doalkesberg, Limburg*










B.


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Erasmusbrug Blue Hour, Rotterdam*









Erasmusbrug Blue Hour by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Full moon over the Erasmusbrug, Rotterdam*









Full moon over the Erasmusbrug by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dwingeloo, Drenthe*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hellevoetsluis Sunset*









Hellevoetsluis Sunset by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam, South Holland*









By me


----------



## domtoren (Jan 20, 2009)

Muiderslot (Muiden castle near Amsterdam) 










by me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Steenwijk, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oostpoort, Delft*









Oostpoort, Delft by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tilburg, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*WTC Den Haag*









WTC Den Haag by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Hague Skyline*









The Hague Skyline by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Erasmusbrug over smooth water, Rotterdam*









Erasmusbrug over smooth water by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Southern Limburg*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam, South Holland*









By me


----------



## tatjanaradovanovic (Nov 3, 2015)

Boyshow said:


> *Dutch Sunrise*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tatjanaradovanovic (Nov 3, 2015)

Boyshow said:


> *Oostpoort, Delft*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Lange Voorhout, Den Haag*









Lange Voorhout by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Het besneeuwde Binnenhof in Den Haag.*









Binnenhof - Explore by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schin op Geul, Limburg*









By me


----------



## eindhoven the best (Jul 3, 2007)

*Eindhoven - Meerhoven, North-Brabant*

Tussen de heuvels door kijkend naar Meerhoven by D. Klein, on Flickr
By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buitenhof, Holding hands*









Buitenhof, Holding hands by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veluwezoom National Park, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scheveningen Pier*









Scheveningen Pier by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Buitenhof (Haag)*









Buitenhof by Tom Roeleveld, sur Flickr


----------



## zorro28 (Sep 8, 2010)

Mooie foto's. Keep posting.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oldemarkt, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sluiskade Groningen Netherlands*









Sluiskade Groningen Netherlands by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kasteel Staverden*









Kasteel Staverden by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Valkenburg, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kerk Den Horn*









Kerk Den Horn by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Den Haag, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sunset Helpermolen Paterswoldsemeer*









Sunset Helpermolen Paterswoldsemeer by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Molens Zeldenrust en De Hoop Dokkum*









Molens Zeldenrust en De Hoop Dokkum by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Voorstreek Leeuwarden*









Voorstreek Leeuwarden by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westersingel Leeuwarden*









Westersingel Leeuwarden by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Den Haag, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Drentsche Aa National Park, Drenthe*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Groningen*









To the Central Station - Naar het Centraal Station by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## sondonk (Dec 5, 2015)

keren bangeeet


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoedekenskerke, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Reintjedevos*









Like sitting ducks.... by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Aduarderzijl*









Aduarderzijl by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Midwolde, Groningen*









....special..... by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Prins (Nov 17, 2011)

*Kasteel de Haar, Haarzuilens, Utrecht*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nienoord Castle - Kasteel Nienoord*









Nienoord Castle - Kasteel Nienoord by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Noorderhaven Groningen*









Noorderhaven Groningen by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rolde, Drenthe*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Den Haag, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hoge en Lage der AA Groningen*









Hoge en Lage der AA Groningen by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nienoord Castle *









nienoord castle [Explored] by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Emmen, Drenthe*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kasteel Nienoord - Nienoord Castle*









Kasteel Nienoord - Nienoord Castle by Reina [catch-up soon], sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Nice stretch of the Oude Gracht in Utrecht*









Very quiet Canal by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Kloetinge, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edam by Night*









Edam II Netherlands by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Euromast in the middle is an observation tower in Rotterdam*









Strange tower in the middle! by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dreischor, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Mander, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Willems Bridge (Rotterdam)*









View large to see George Clooney! by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sint Maartensdijk, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Cube Houses/ Netherlands/ Architect Piet Blom, Rotterdam by Night*









How do you put your furniture here? by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Markthal Rotterdam*









Markthal Rotterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Biggekerke, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam*









ROTTERDAM! by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hotel New York in Rotterdam surrounded by new Buildings.*









Old and New Architecture II by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Erasmus Bridge Rotterdam*









Erasmus Bridge Rotterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westkapelle, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Night view on the river The IJ. The IJ is a body of water, formerly a bay, in the Dutch province of North Holland. It is known for being Amsterdam's waterfront.*









Authentic Ship in Modern Surroundings by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Den Haag*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*view towards the Amrath Hotel and Waalseilandgracht Amsterdam*









Nice Hotel and Canal by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dreischor, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*view on the Overhoek Tower with the Eye Filmmuseum Amsterdam*









Dark River by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*View on the Prins Hendrikkade and St. Nicolaas Church Amsterdam*









Busy City Centre by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vrouwenpolder, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amstel/Stopera Amsterdam*









Old and New Architecture by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Velsen-Zuid, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Floating Chinese Restaurant Amsterdam City*









Eating Out Chinese by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rembrandt-Mondriaan-en Breitner toren Amsterdam*









At the office again! by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haamstede, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Concertgebouw Amsterdam*









Music tonight by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*A dolmen near Schipborg, Drenthe*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*distant view on the Nicolaas church Amsterdam *









distant view on the Nicolaas church Amsterdam (Explored 1-12-2015) by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Nout (Aug 2, 2006)

Amsterdam.

Late Afternoon Amsterdam by Nout Ketelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Theater Carré Amsterdam*









Theater Carré Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sint Maartensdijk, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boxtel, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Edam is a city in the northwest Netherlands*









Edam Netherlands by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Volendam*









Volendam Netherlands by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Enneüs Heermabrug Amsterdam*









Enneüs Heermabrug Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Winterswijk, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ruurlo Castle, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Grijpskerke, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aalten, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeuwarden, Friesland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Workum, Friesland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sneek, Friesland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vorden, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*IJlst, Friesland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Stavoren, Friesland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kasteel Bloemendal Vaals*









Kasteel Bloemendal Vaals by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kasteel Bloemendal Vaals*









Kasteel Bloemendal Vaals by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Boxtel, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Workum, Friesland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*









Rijksmuseum Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeuwarden, Friesland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*









Rijksmuseum Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Overschie (Rotterdam), South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Goes*









Goes, the Netherlands by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*IJlst, Friesland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rijksmuseum Amsterdam*









Rijksmuseum Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aalten, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Landscape in the Netherlands*









Landscape in the Netherlands by Frans Sellies, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Amsterdam*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Apollo Museum Hotel Amsterdam*









Apollo Museum Hotel Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rolde, Drenthe*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Heineken Brouwerij Amsterdam*









Heineken Brouwerij Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Sneek, Friesland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Melkwegbrug Purmerend*









Melkwegbrug Purmerend by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam evening/night*









Het Scheepvaartmuseum Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Field of Tulips


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

View of Amsterdam


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Naarden


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westenschouwen, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Raadhuisstraat Amsterdam*









Raadhuisstraat Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeuwarden, Friesland*









By me


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

------> Next Page


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Amsterdam


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Forest of Westenschouwen, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Herengracht Amsterdam*









Herengracht Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Pannyers (Nov 9, 2009)

Zeeland








Picture by L. de Pan


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kloveniersburgwal Amsterdam*









Kloveniersburgwal Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hotel De L'Europe Amsterdam*









Hotel De L'Europe Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Workum, Friesland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Scherpenisse, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam evening/night*









Rokin Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Dreischor, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Felix Meritis Amsterdam, Keizersgracht, anno 1788*









Felix Meritis Amsterdam, Keizersgracht, anno 1788 by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Velsen Zuid, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hotel De L'Europe Amsterdam*









Hotel De L'Europe Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bad Nieuweschans, Groningen*









By me


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

Amsterdam


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam 2016*









Amsterdam 2016 by Ferdy, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westenschouwen, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Leeuwarden, Friesland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam *









Amsterdam 2016 by Ferdy, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam 2016*









Amsterdam 2016 by Ferdy, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Capturing the light in Kinderdijk.*









Capturing the light in Kinderdijk. by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Kinderdijk looks really nice in winter. 

Rotterdam:


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Erasmusbrug - Rotterdam*









Erasmusbrug - Rotterdam by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maastricht, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Colour me orange, Arnhem *









Colour me orange, Arnhem The Netherlands [explored] by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Victoria Hotel Amsterdam*









Victoria Hotel Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Oudezijds Kolk, Amsterdam*









Oudezijds Kolk, Amsterdam The Netherlands by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Looking at the Stars in Rotterdam.*









Looking at the Stars in Rotterdam. by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*remake of the Oudezijdsvoorburgwal Amsterdam*









Canal of Amsterdam II by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Crossing over, Nijmegen *









Crossing over, Nijmegen The Netherlands [explored] by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maastricht, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kinderdijk*









Kinderdijk by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westenschouwen, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Scheepvaart Museum Amsterdam*









Museum Mirror by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Damrak, Amsterdam*









Damrak, Amsterdam The Netherlands by Simon van Ooijen, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Port of Rotterdam*









Port of Rotterdam by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Pythonbridge Amsterdam*









Walk Down by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Maastricht, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muiden Castle, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Muiden, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dordrecht - Wolwevershaven*









Dordrecht - Wolwevershaven by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaanse Schans *









Zaanse Schans III by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dordrecht - Groothoofd*









Dordrecht - Groothoofd by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaanse Schans*









Zaanse Schans II by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Weesp, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Vuurtoren Eierland*









Vuurtoren Eierland by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Zaanse Schans*









Zaanse Schans I by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*De Haar Castle, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delft, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dordrecht at Night*









Dordrecht at Night by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Westerkerk/-toren Amsterdam*









Westerkerk/-toren Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'s-Heer Arendskerke, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dordrecht at Night*









Dordrecht at Night(Color) by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monnickendam, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Broek in Waterland*









Broek in Waterland I Netherlands by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alkmaar, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Dordrecht*









Dordrecht by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*De Rijp, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canals of Amsterdam*









Canals of Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Bergen, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Rotterdam*









Christmas shopping by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

05.05, Wilhelminapier, Rotterdam


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Canals of Amsterdam*









Canals of Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kinderdijk*









Winter by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*De Haar Castle, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Westenschouwen, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Martinikerk Groningen *









Church Detail II by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Alkmaar, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Starlings in Kinderdijk*









Starlings in Kinderdijk (2) by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Weesp, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Ambassade Hotel Amsterdam*









Reflections by Mario Calma, sur Flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Blue Hour in Kinderdijk*









Blue Hour in Kinderdijk by Wim Boon, sur Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delft, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*St. Olofssteeg Amsterdam*









Canals of Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oosterhout, North Brabant*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Monnickendam, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Gellicum, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Grasshopper in Green Amsterdam*









The Grasshopper in Green Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*De Linge River, South Holland*


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*









Being a tourist in Amsterdam: Prinsengracht by Wim Boon, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Het Scheepvaartmuseum Amsterdam*









Het Scheepvaartmuseum Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam: Westerkerk*









Being a tourist in Amsterdam: Westerkerk by Wim Boon, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Damrak Amsterdam*









Damrak Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zandvoort, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Kinderdijk no.7*









Kinderdijk no.7 by Wim Boon, sur Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Haarlem, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Asperen, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Office building in Amsterdam 








by me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Beesd, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*De Haar Castle, Utrecht*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'s-Heerenberg, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Sonesta Amsterdam*









Sonesta Amsterdam by Mario Calma, sur Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Enspijk, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam evening-night*









Office Jungle I by Mario Calma, sur Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*De Rijp, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Touristtram, Amsterdam*









Touristtram 2 by Peter Eijkman, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Medieval Castle Muiderslot*









Medieval Castle by Mario Calma, sur Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*'s-Heerenberg, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Heukelum, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*









Wachtwagen? by Peter Eijkman, sur Flickr​


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*The Cubic Houses of Rotterdam*









The Cubic Houses of Rotterdam by jackfre2 (away for some time), sur Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Veerse Meer (near Wolphaartsdijk), Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Hofvijver The Hague*









Dutch Gov. dstrct by Mario Calma, sur Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Rotterdam*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Delft, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Amsterdam*









Trapkar & Stoepkar by Peter Eijkman, sur Flickr​


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

- edit


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

De Koog - Texel by L v.d V, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## SaltlandUnited (Dec 29, 2009)

De Koog by L v.d V, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Zwolle


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eijsden, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Domburg, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naaldwijk, South Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nijmegen, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zoutelande, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## qrp (Apr 25, 2014)

Koppelpoort Amersfoort.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Enkhuizen, North Holland*









By me


----------



## The City is Ours (Dec 29, 2011)

*Vlissingen, Zeeland*


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoorn, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Schellinkhout, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Vlissingen, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Radboud Castle, Medemblik, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venlo, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Broekhuizen, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Aagtekerke, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Enkhuizen, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Twisk, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcen Castle, Limburg*










B.








By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eijsden, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoorn, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

Good job


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Nijmegen, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Veluwezoom NP by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Meliskerke, Zeeland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Enkhuizen, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Opperdoes, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Arcen, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes, Zeeland*

_If you'd like to see more pictures of the city of Goes: *click here* (new thread)_








By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venlo, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eindhoven, North Brabant*









By me

B.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Medemblik, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoorn, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Enschede, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Losser, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Near *Arcen, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Enkhuizen, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borculo, Gelderland*









By me

B.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Eindhoven, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Het Stift, Overijssel*









By me

B.


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ootmarsum, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Hoorn, North Holland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Tubbergen, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Venlo, Limburg*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Waardenburg, Gelderland*









By me

B. Waardenburg Castle


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaltbommel, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

Countryside of the *Twente region, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Leiden, 16.10:


Hartebrugkerk by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Borne, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Enschede, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Zaltbommel, Gelderland*


Zaltbommel, Gelderland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Neerijnen, Gelderland*


Neerijnen, Gelderland


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Zaltbommel, Gelderland*








[/url]Empty streets, Downtown Zaltbommel by Mike Bakker, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Alkmaar*








[/url]Met vlag en wimpel..... by Mike Bakker, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Leiden, Zuid-Holland*








[/url]Achmea Kleurenschema by Mike Bakker, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Weert, Limburg*


Weert, Limburg

B.

Weert, Limburg


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ootmarsum, Overijssel*


Ootmarsum, Overijssel


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Goes, Zeeland*

_More pics: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=136674506#post136674506 _

Goes (Kleine Kade)


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Naarden, North Holland*


Naarden, Noord-Holland


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almere, Flevoland*


Almere, Flevoland


----------



## Torontonia (Mar 5, 2015)

*Haarlem, North Holland*







[/url]Cloudy skies by Mike Bakker, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Leiden, Zuid-Holland*


High Light by martijnvdnat, en Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

Mystery by Paul Nagels, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

Heath field Nunspeet Netherlands by Refloan, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Hofvijver, The Hague*


Hofvijver / The Hague by Elvin, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Veluwe, Gelderland*


DSC08164 by rosstek, en Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

IMG_2328 by Quetzalcoatl002, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

Afsluitdijk-Netherlands 4K by patricklawe, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

Ondergaandezon by Omroep Zeeland, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

Just on Safari this morning at the Slikken van Flakkee. by Karla van Iwaarden, on Flickr


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

The Mauritiushuis looks quite nice on that pic.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Koppelpoort, Amersfoort*


Koppelpoort, Amersfoort by Wim Kanis, en Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Gorinchem, Zuid-Holland*


Springtime in my hometown Gorinchem - the Netherlands. by Hans Viveen, en Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*Woensdrecht, North Brabant, Netherlands *


Kalmthoutse heide by janmennens, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Muiderslot, Muiden, Noord-Holland*


Muiderslot by Peter Jaspers, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Archemmerberg near Hellendoorn.


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Deventer, Overijssel*


Deventer Skyline by Hans van Bockel, en Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*De Rijp*


De Rijp - Eilandspolder by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr

De Rijp, The Netherlands by Amigo Fineso, on Flickr

DSC_2232.jpg by John Haxby, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Edam, North Holland*


Edam, Holanda by Silvina Baldino, on Flickr

20150102_Edam_2_gallery_002 by Max Ko, on Flickr

0253_M8070987 by Tommaso Mengoli, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Edam*


Edam by Peter Albion, on Flickr

Edam by Mike Ilchenko, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Grote Markt, Nijmegen*


Waaggebouw / the Waagh . Grote Markt, Nijmegen . by Bob Symes, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Rotterdam, Market Hall, 10.10:


Markthal by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Rotterdam CS station square*


Rotterdam CS station square by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Brielle Zuid-Holland*


Brielle Zuid-Holland | DJI Mavic Pro by Rico Plooster, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Giethoorn*


Giethoorn by Erdinc Ulas Photography ©, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Landscape in Holland*


Landscape in Holland by Erdinc Ulas Photography ©, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Amersfoort*


Amersfoort by Wim Kanis, on Flickr

Amersfoort by Wim Kanis, on Flickr

Amersfoort by Wim Kanis, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


20181010-0815-03 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr

20181010-0739-34 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Spaarndam, North Holland, Netherlands*


Mooi Noord Holland: Spaarndam by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Grote Markt, Nijmegen*


Grote Markt, Nijmegen. by wimjee, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Dordrecht*


Dordrecht - Groothoofd by Wim Boon, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Erasmusbrug and De Rotterdam*


Erasmusbrug and De Rotterdam by YanisMathio, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Some weather-magic above the Spaarne River in Haarlem*


20181028-1828-36 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Burchtstraat, Nijmegen*


Burchtstraat, Nijmegen by wimjee, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Utrecht*


Oudegracht Utrecht by Willem_Zijlstra, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Early morning near Epen - Limburg*


Early morning near Epen - Limburg by Jelle Verheij, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Oirschot, North Brabant*









By me

More pics: https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=152331062&postcount=722


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Bergen op Zoom, North Brabant, Netherlands*


Bergen op Zoom - Grote Markt by grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ezinge, Groningen*









By me


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Cityscape of Deventer, Netherlands*


Cityscape of Deventer, Netherlands by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam: 



Jeff010 said:


> Het uitzicht vanuit de Blaak 8 (zonder Bright) is ook niet slecht ;-)
> 
> foto Koen de Lange by Jeff 010, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zutphen - Houtmarkt*


Zutphen; Houtmarkt by Fred van Daalen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Walstraat in Deventer*


Walstraat in Deventer by Martien Uiterweerd, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Groningen, Netherlands*


2H4A4452 by Wil de Boer, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Merry Christmas to all - Vrolijk Kerstfeest*


DSC_6681_CONV_42__bew by Martin Roelfsema, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Huis de Voorst*


Wedding Photo Linda_Robin 2017 Photographer Marcis Baltskars - 96891 by therionate, on Flickr

heinstkw-huisdevoorst (9) by Hein Soetekouw, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Willemsbrug, Rotterdam*


Willemsbrug 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Gouda*


Gouda by BEN Rijks, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Leiden, South Holland, Netherlands*


Holanda - Leiden by D.Bertolli, on Flickr

Holanda - Leiden by D.Bertolli, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Naarden*


DJI_0721_2_3_4_5-12 by Vranz Van Maaren, on Flickr

DJI_0911_2_3_4_5 by Vranz Van Maaren, on Flickr

DJI_0402_3_4_5_6_RAW by Vranz Van Maaren, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zutphen, Guelders, Netherlands*


IJssel bij Zutphen (2) by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr

Zutphen by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr

Zutphen by Henk Tobbe, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Early morning in Hoorn harbor*


Early morning in Hoorn harbor by Jelle Verheij, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Hofvijver - Den Haag*


Hofvijver - Den Haag 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Rotterdam Harbor*


Queen Elizabeth moors at Rotterdam Harbor by Jelle Verheij, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Kasteel de Haar*


Decadent Castle De Haar-5 by Aaron Peterson Non HDR, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Goes, Zeeland, Netherlands*


Goes by Marianne van der Westen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Dordrecht early morning*


Dordrecht early morning I by Jelle Verheij, on Flickr

Dordrecht early morning III by Jelle Verheij, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Koppelpoort, Amersfoor*


Winter! by Thijs Coppus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Early morning near Epen - Limburg*


Early morning near Epen - Limburg by Jelle Verheij, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Basiliek St. Odiliënberg in winter*


Basiliek St. Odiliënberg (NL). by wimjee, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


20190122-1645-10 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zaanse Schans*


Holanda - Zaanse Schans by D.Bertolli, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Enkhuizen, North Holland, Netherlands*


Enkhuizen by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr

Enkhuizen by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr

Enkhuizen by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Rotterdam Skyline*


Rotterdam Skyline by Theo Vermeulen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Edam, North Holland*


Edam by Olivier Wajsfelner, on Flickr

Edam Canal by David Vernon, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Lievevrouwestraat, Bergen op Zoom, Netherlands*


IMG_0272 by 48xinix, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Ilpendam*


Mooi Noord Holland: ilpendam by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zwolle*


Zwolle by Marijke Ripke , on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Kaag En Braassem, South Holland, Netherlands*


20180517-Canon EOS 6D-8676 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Castle Hillenraad*


Castle Hillenraad by lluunnoo, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zutphen, Guelders, Netherlands*


2017 From the Cutting Room Floor-73 by Aaron Peterson Non HDR, on Flickr


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

*Aalten, Guelders, Netherlands*


dreaming sunrise (Explored) by Theo Bauhuis, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Amersfoort, Utrecht, Netherlands*


2017 From the Cutting Room Floor-86 by Aaron Peterson Non HDR, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Hafen Goes*


Hafen Goes by Folko Seinsch, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Leidschendam, South Holland, Netherlands*


result of my new toy by Jan Hoogland, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*The Hague*


The Hague by Roman Boed, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Ilpendam, North Holland, Netherlands*


Mooi Noord Holland: ilpendam by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Doelengracht Leiden*


Doelengracht Leiden by Peter Jaspers, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Paleis Noordeinde, Den Haag, Netherlands*


Paleis Noordeinde, Den Haag, Netherlands - 1604 by Tom Jutte, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Netherlands*


Haarlem by Dan, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Groningen*


A Diep 1 by Rens Timmermans, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Sunset at Spaarne River, Haarlem, North Holland, Holland*


20190722-2211-39 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Last sun on the Grote Bavo in Haarlem...*


20190722-2119-59 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Schin op Geul - Limburg - NL*


Sint-Mauritiuskerk - Schin op Geul - Kerkplein - Limburg - NL by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*The Hague*


The Hague by Dmitry Dzhus, on Flickr

The Hague by Dmitry Dzhus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Church of Saint Nicholas, Amsterdam*


Church of Saint Nicholas, Amsterdam by Dmitry Djouce, on Flickr

Church of Saint Nicholas, Amsterdam by Dmitry Djouce, on Flickr

Church of Saint Nicholas, Amsterdam by Dmitry Djouce, on Flickr


----------



## Basnix (Sep 25, 2012)

Nice collection of pictures!


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Venlo*


2019_05_08 - (20190703) - 173550 - _DSC0067_DxOPL2 - Venlo, stadswandeling (NL) - ILCE-7M3 - FE 28-70mm F3.5-5.6 OSS - 1-50 sec. bij f - 11 - 28 mm - ISO 100 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2019_05_08 - (20190703) - 171844 - _DSC0058_DxOPL2 - Venlo, stadswandeling (NL) - ILCE-7M3 - FE 28-70mm F3.5-5.6 OSS - 1-40 sec. bij f - 11 - 29 mm - ISO 100 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2019_05_08 - (20190703) - 175812 - _DSC0075_DxOPL2 - Venlo, stadswandeling (NL) - ILCE-7M3 - FE 28-70mm F3.5-5.6 OSS - 1-80 sec. bij f - 11 - 61 mm - ISO 250 by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Deventer*


deventer by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Delft*


Delft by Peter Bruijn, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zwolle, Thorbeckegracht*


Zwolle, Thorbeckegracht by Marijke Ripke , on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Gemeente Leiden, South Holland, Holland*


Playground by Thijs Coppus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Kerkstraat Zaltbommel*


Kerkstraat Zaltbommel by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

*new appartment building in Zwolle*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Amsterdam:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Amsterdam:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

and one more:


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Haven Middelburg Panorama*


Haven Middelburg Panorama by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Haven van Enkhuizen*


Haven van Enkhuizen by Remco van Baalen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zutphen, Gelderland, Nederland*


2019_04_20 - (20190420) - 113612 - _DSC6664_DxOPL2 - Zutphen (NL) - ILCE-7M3 - FE 24-240mm F3.5-6.3 OSS - 1-50 sec. bij f - 8,0 - 24 mm - ISO 100 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2019_04_20 - (20190420) - 114407 - _DSC6676_DxOPL2 - Zutphen (NL) - ILCE-7M3 - FE 24-240mm F3.5-6.3 OSS - 1-30 sec. bij f - 8,0 - 24 mm - ISO 250 by Jos Saris, on Flickr

2019_04_20 - (20190420) - 114721 - _DSC6683_DxOPL2 - Zutphen (NL) - ILCE-7M3 - FE 24-240mm F3.5-6.3 OSS - 1-80 sec. bij f - 8,0 - 24 mm - ISO 100 by Jos Saris, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Paarse heide, Heidestein, Zeist, Netherlands*


Paarse heide, Heidestein, Zeist, Netherlands - 2985 by Tom Jutte, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Haastrecht, Zuid-Holland, Nederland*


Stadhuis - Haastrecht - Rijksmonument by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr

Pastorie en Sint-Barnabaskerk - Haastrecht - Rijksmonumenten by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr

Beuk (Fagus sylvatica) Atropunicea - Museum Bisdom van Vliet - Haastrecht - Rijksmonument by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Kasteel Huis Bergh*


_kasteel_'s_heerenberg by uli b, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Zutphen, Gelderland*


2 by Moos70, en Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Leiden*


Leiden 29 by Greger Ravik, on Flickr

Leiden 2019 by gijs dk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Amsterdam*


Strolling along Rokin in Amsterdam by Brian Katzberger, on Flickr

Amsterdam: radiant and beautiful. by Brian Katzberger, on Flickr

Canals of Amsterdam by Brian Katzberger, on Flickr


----------



## sunwear146 (May 16, 2016)

Beautiful country.
I wish I could pay a visit to Netherland soon.


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Gouda*


Gouda by Martin Stronks, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Delft, Netherlands*


View from the the tower of the Nieuwe Kerk by Brian Katzberger, on Flickr

The canals of Delft, Netherlands by Brian Katzberger, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

City courthouse, Zwolle









my picture


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Rotterdam Pano, Skyline at sunset*


Rotterdam 20190913-062 Pano by René Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Giethoorn*


Giethoorn, Venice of the Netherlands - 2851 by Tom Jutte, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Oldenzaal, Provincie Overijssel, Holland*


Oldenzaal by Jeroen Hillenga, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Veere, Provincie Zeeland, Holland*


Veere - Binnenstad in oostelijke richting by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr

Veere - Stadhuis by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr

Veere - Hoek Markt/Kaai by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Sunny morning in Hoorn*


Sunny morning in Hoorn by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Kasteel Middachten, De Steeg, Gelderland, Netherlands*


Kasteel Middachten, De Steeg, Gelderland, Netherlands - 2954 by Tom Jutte, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Middelburg - zicht op het Prins Hendrikdok*


Middelburg - zicht op het Prins Hendrikdok by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Beach sunset Ameland*


beach sunset Ameland by Bart Harmsen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Amersfoort*


Amersfoort by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr

Muurhuizen by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Cameretten, Voldersgracht, Markt, Delft, Netherlands*


Cameretten, Voldersgracht, Markt, Delft, Netherlands - 1646 by Tom Jutte, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Nijmegen*


_DSC4739-8 by Martin Roelfsema, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Brouwershaven, Raadhuis*


Brouwershaven, Raadhuis by Martin Stronks, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Sunset on the street,Leiden*


Sunset on the street by Xavier Collaud, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Panorama Grote Markt, Groningen*


panorama grote markt marktendag klein berlijn by martijn Bloemhard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Centrum Vries*


Centrum Vries by Jan Ubels, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*IJsselstein*


20190908 - DSC09443 - Paraplu's, IJsselstein by Ad Jekel, on Flickr

20190908 - DSC09482 - Brugwachter, IJsselstein by Ad Jekel, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Amsterdam from above:

Rijksmuseum:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Amsterdam from above:


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Damrak,Amsterdam*


Damrak by Dirk Wandel, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Deventer bluehour panorama dark*


Deventer bluehour panorama dark by Bart Ros, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Utrecht, Oudegracht*


Utrecht, Oudegracht (Explore # 15) by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Kampen*


A visit to Kampen by Zip Zipsen, on Flickr

A visit to Kampen by Zip Zipsen, on Flickr

A visit to Kampen by Zip Zipsen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Biljoen Castle*


Biljoen Castle by lluunnoo, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Gouda, South Holland, Holland*


GOUDA by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Willemsplein Rotterdam*


Erasmusbrücke (farblich aufgepimt😉) by Dirk Wandel, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Castle of Ruurlo*


Castle of Ruurlo by ESM Photographics, on Flickr

Castle of Ruurlo by ESM Photographics, on Flickr

Intimate castle by ESM Photographics, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Zwolle


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*InterContinental Amstel Amsterdam Hotel*


InterContinental Amstel Amsterdam Hotel by Brian Katzberger, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Delft, Oostpoort*


Delft, Oostpoort by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Delft, Oude kerk*


Delft, Oude kerk by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Schoorldam, North Holland, Holland*


The Patchy Gardens of Holland. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Haarlem, North Holland, Holland*


Haarlem by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Bridge in Dordrecht*


Bridge in Dordrecht by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Huis Doorn, Doorn, Utrecht, Nederland*


Huis Doorn by Patrick Rasenberg, on Flickr


----------



## marcobruls (Dec 19, 2004)

Is that the one where the kaiser lived in exile, thought he is buried in the garden there too?


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zuid-Limburg*


Zuid-Limburg by Frans van der Zanden, on Flickr

Zuid-Limburg by Frans van der Zanden, on Flickr

Zuid-Limburg by Frans van der Zanden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Panorama Havenplein Genemuiden*


Panorama Havenplein Genemuiden by gijs leusink1, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*View on Leiden*


View on Leiden by harry_nl, on Flickr

Leiden: Oude Singel by harry_nl, on Flickr

View on Leiden by harry_nl, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Along the canals of Delft*


Along the canals of Delft by Brian Katzberger, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Elburg*


Elburg by Remco van Baalen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Alkmaar, North Holland, Holland*


ALKMAR by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zwolle - Overijssel*


Zwolle - Overijssel NL by Kristel Van Loock, on Flickr

Zwolle - Overijssel (NL) - October 2019 by Kristel Van Loock, on Flickr

Zwolle - Overijssel NL by Kristel Van Loock, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Haarlem - NL*


Haarlem - NL by Leo, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Vliet and Vlietlanden near Leidschendam NL*


Vliet and Vlietlanden near Leidschendam NL by Jan Hoogland, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Het Wildrijk*


Treetops of Het Wildrijk. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr

Sunset over Het Wildrijk. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Kasteel Duivenvoorde*


Kasteel Duivenvoorde by Remco van Baalen, on Flickr

Ingang Kasteel Duivenvoorde by Remco van Baalen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Amersfoort The Netherlands*


Amersfoort by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Vlissingen*


Vlissingen by Stefan Klaas, on Flickr

Vlissingen by Stefan Klaas, on Flickr

Vlissingen by Stefan Klaas, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Almelo, Overijssel*









By me


----------



## Hart van Zeeland (Feb 2, 2006)

*Doornenburg Castle, Gelderland*









By me


----------



## Bosquedasfaias (Jan 8, 2020)

Just stunning Gregori!


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Haarlem*


Haarlem -14 by Richard, on Flickr

Haarlem -15 by Richard, on Flickr

Haarlem -31 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Rotterdam


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Office building City of Zwolle


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Haarlem,North Holland*


Haarlem -5 by Richard, on Flickr

Haarlem -23 by Richard, on Flickr

Haarlem -26 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Royal palace on Dam Square*


Amsterdam by peter hessels, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Hoorn*


Hoorn by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Haven van Blokzijl*



Haven van Blokzijl by Martin Stronks, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Landgoed Staverden*



Landgoed Staverden 02 by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Landgoed Staverden 05 by Rob Brink, on Flickr

Landgoed Staverden 01 by Rob Brink, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Oudewater, Utrecht, Nederland*



Oudewater by Peta Chow, on Flickr


Oudewater by Peta Chow, on Flickr


Oudewater by Peta Chow, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Willemstad, Noord-Brabant, Nederland*


Fortified town Willemstad by Bram van Broekhoven, on Flickr

November morning light by Bram van Broekhoven, on Flickr

Mauritshuis Willemstad (DDD/TDD) by Bram van Broekhoven, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Schiermonnikoog, Friesland, Nederland*


085 - Schiermonnikoog - Borgo by Andrea Minori, on Flickr

0726_M8161460 by Tommaso Mengoli, on Flickr

0728_M8161462 by Tommaso Mengoli, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Ouder-Amstel, North Holland, Holland*


Living on the Edge by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

IJsseltoren, Zwolle









instagram.com


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Leiden, City Centre:


Leiden City Centre by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by mediocre, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Edam, North Holland*


One of the centers of cheese making. Edam, Holland by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

One of the centers of cheese making. Edam, Holland by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr

One of the centers of cheese making. Edam, Holland by Vladimir Varfolomeev, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Tulips from Amsterdam*


Tulips from Amsterdam by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Buitenveldert, North Holland, Holland*


Déjà Vu by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Amsterdam*


Amsterdam by Bruno Fortunet, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Utrecht, Provincie Utrecht*


The canals of Utrecht IX by Pedro, on Flickr

Alone in the city by Pedro, on Flickr

Daily life in The Netherlands by Pedro, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Rotterdam*


Candy Cane by Kevin Vlot, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Kasteel Bouvigne, Breda*


Kasteel Bouvigne, Breda by Paul van de Velde, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Kampen*


Kampen - 04 by Richard, on Flickr

Kampen - 06 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Deventer*


Deventer - 04 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Rotterdam, Netherlands: Delfshaven Marina*


Rotterdam, Netherlands: Delfshaven Marina by nabobswims, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*St Lebuïnus Church, Deventer*


St Lebuïnus Church, Deventer by Nik, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Gardens of Het Loo Palace*


Fully in bloom by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Monnickendam Netherlands*


Munnickendam by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr

Munnickendam by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Unesco world heritage building de Sassenpoort in the city Zwolle. Part of the old defense gate of the medievil city center. Opened in 1406








by me


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Leidschendam*


Leidschendam NL 2 by Jan Hoogland, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zwolle*


Zwolle (wegens tijdgebrek even niet actief op Flickr) by Marijke Ripke , on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Marken Netherlands*


Marken by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr

Marken by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Scheveningen*


Scheveningen by Johan van Elk, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Cube houses, Rotterdam:


Kubuswoningen (Cube houses) by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Uithof, Provincie Utrecht, Holland*


Langs Grazige Weiden by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Enkhuizen The Netherlands*


Enkhuizen by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Giethoorn*


Holanda - Giethoorn by D.Bertolli, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Volendamm Netherlands*


Volendamm by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr

Volendamm by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## Marin (Sep 11, 2002)

Oogziekenhuis, Rotterdam Eye Hospital


Oogziekenhuis, Rotterdam Eye Hospital by Jürgen Leschinger, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Heemstede Castle,Houten*


201710_0218 Houten - Heemstede Castle by 📷 Ad DeCort (NL), on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Gelderland*


20180530_de Berkel, Gelderland by JohanH, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Zutphen*


Zutphen: Houtmarkt by harry_nl, on Flickr

Zutphen: Korte Beukerstraat by harry_nl, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Hoorn Netherlands*


Hoorn by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr

Hoorn by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr

Hoorn by Ernesto Sardón Cantos, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Heusden, Noord-Brabant, Nederland*


2018-0457 by schuttermajoor, on Flickr

2018-0458 by schuttermajoor, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Windmill Kinderdijk*


Windmill by Rene Ouderling, on Flickr

Row of windmills along the canal by Rene Ouderling, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Kasteel Groeneveld*


Kasteel Groeneveld. by Wouter van Wijngaarden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Haven van Blokzijl*


Haven van Blokzijl by Martin Stronks, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Rotterdam:


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Oud-Zuylen*


Oud-Zuylen by Henk Kosters, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Slot Zuylen*


Slot Zuylen by Henk Kosters, on Flickr

Slot Zuylen by Henk Kosters, on Flickr


----------



## thebull80 (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Duch landscape near Zoetermeer*


Duch landscape near Zoetermeer NL by Jan Hoogland, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*The Hague city scape*


The Hague city scape by Dannis van der Heiden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*A Rotterdam Skyline*


A Rotterdam Skyline by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Oirschot, North Brabant, Holland*


Mariakerk, intersection of Vrijthof and Markt, Oirschot. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr

Deken Frankenstraat, Oirschot. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*West-Terschelling, Friesland, Holland*


Terschelling by Jan Ubels, on Flickr


----------



## Crow69 (Oct 10, 2017)

Gregori.P said:


> Mariakerk, intersection of Vrijthof and Markt, Oirschot. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Deken Frankenstraat, Oirschot. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr


wow, only wow, without words!!!!


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

*Delft Town Hall*


Delft Town Hall by Henry Wang, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Delft

delft by Gerben of the lake, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Spakenburg

Spakenburg Oude Haven by Manuel Speksnijder, on Flickr

Spakenburg Spuiplein by Manuel Speksnijder, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Dokkum

Dokkum-8 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Harlingen

Harlingen-3 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Thorn

Thorn 2020 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gorinchem Dalempoort

Gorinchem 20200619-007 by René Vogel, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Moddergat, Friesland, Holland

Moddergat 25-06-2020 by Marcel Wijers, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Heusden, North Brabant, Holland

Netherlands - Heusden by Gerard de Witt, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Bird's Eye View of Amsterdam

Bird&#x27;s Eye View of Amsterdam by Nathan Ceulemans, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Sloten 

Sloten-3 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Nieuwpoort, South Holland, Holland 

Nieuwpoort by Ralph Apeldoorn, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Edam, North Holland, Holland

Edam by Ralph Apeldoorn, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Goes / Zeeland

Goes / Zeeland by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Staverden Castle

Staverden Castle by GIjs Rijsdijk, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

On the outskirts of Rotterdam:


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Delft

Delft-24 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Rotterdam, South Holland, Holland

20190831-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-3678 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Muiden

Muiden by Paul Hoogeveen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Haarlem, North Holland, Holland

20200705-2055-56 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Muiden Castle

Muiderslot-3.jpg by Olivier Penet, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Monnickendam aan de Gouwzee

Monnickendam aan de Gouwzee by mediocre, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

's-Heerenberg

20200724 20 &#x27;s-Heerenberg by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr


----------



## Kaap050 (Oct 22, 2018)

Groningen


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Marsum, Friesland, Holland

A Modest Cottage by Hindrik Sijens, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zutphen 

Sprongstraat Zutphen by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr

Frankensteeg Zutphen by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr

Kuiperstraat Zutphen by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Sunset Texel

[email protected] by hanny wagenaar, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice and narrow street in Alkmaar

leuk straatje in Alkmaar / nice and narrow street in Alkmaar by Marijke Soeting, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Veere panorama

Veere panorama by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hooglandse Kerkgracht Leiden

Hooglandse Kerkgracht Leiden by eddespan (Edwin), on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Ilpendam

Ilpendam by mediocre, on Flickr

Ilpendam by mediocre, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Canal crossing Walcheren

Kanaal door Walcheren | Canal crossing Walcheren by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Tallest buidling in the City of Zwolle, the IJsseltoren


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Thorn

Thorn 2020 by Marion Dekker, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gouda, South Holland, Holland

Gouda -16 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hoogmade, South Holland, Holland 

Hoogmade-4 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

EDAM 

EDAM - HOLANDA (3) by Manuel Fernández Linera, on Flickr

EDAM - HOLANDA (4) by Manuel Fernández Linera, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Sunset above the IJssel, Deventer

Sunset above the IJssel, Deventer 2020 by Epskamp, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Oud Velsen

Oud Velsen by Ralph Apeldoorn, on Flickr

Oud Velsen by Ralph Apeldoorn, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Nes aan de Amstel, North Holland, Holland 

20200727-2117-48 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Broek in Waterland 

Het Havenrak by mediocre, on Flickr


----------



## Kaap050 (Oct 22, 2018)

Groningen


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Linschoten

Linschoten by Peter Jaspers, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

After rain in Rustenburg ,Noord-Holland, The Netherlands 

After rain in Rustenburg by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Ampsen - Landgoed

20200808 15 Ampsen - Landgoed by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Endegeest

Kasteel Endegeest-9 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Posbank, Gelderland

Posbank by MartinStronks, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kolhorn, North Holland, Holland

Kolhorn by Mark Veldman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gouda

Gouda -2 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

View on Utrecht

View on Utrecht by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Haven Goedereede

Haven Goedereede by Frans Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zuiderzeemuseum Enkhuizen

Zuiderzeemuseum Enkhuizen by mediocre, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Renswoude

Kasteel Renswoude-9 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Deventer aan de IJssel

Deventer aan de IJssel by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Velsen, North Holland, Holland

20200828-1932-07 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Broek in Waterland

Het Havenrak by mediocre, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

A'dam toren

A&#x27;dam toren by Martijn_68, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Alkmaar

Oude muren by Frans den Oudsten, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

The river Zaan

The river Zaan by mediocre, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Groningen: Appingedam, Damsterdiep

Groningen: Appingedam, Damsterdiep by Henk Binnendijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Veere, Provincie Zeeland, Holland

Veere by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gouda

100 km to Gouda by alex, on Flickr

Gouda -17 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Stadhuis Delft

Stadhuis Delft by Rob Brink, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Archemerberg at only 80 m elevation, but nice views anyway:


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Wrapping hay bales Nieuwe Zwaluwe Polder, Lage Zwaluwe

Wrapping hay bales by JdR, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Schiedam

rotterdam - schiedam by Jimmy Pierce, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Halvemaansbrug, Amsterdam

Halvemaansbrug by JdJ Photography (www.jdj-photography.nl), on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Schifffahrtsmuseum Amsterdam / Nederland

VOC-Schiff Amsterdam by Dirk Wandel, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Loppersum

Loppersum by Jan Jelle Koerts, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zaandijk  

Gortershoek by BEN Rijks, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Omgeving Boekelo

Omgeving Boekelo by Ralph Apeldoorn, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Utrecht, Provincie Utrecht, Holland

A Lazy Sunday Afternoon in Utrecht by Wim Boon, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Dwarsgracht, Provincie Overijssel, Holland

Dwarsgracht by Dries van Assen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Nijmegen

Nijmegen. by wimjee, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zuid-Schalkwijk, North Holland, Holland 

20200914-0704-38-Pano by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Alkmaar, North Holland, Holland

Nearly six o’clock by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Diependal, Limburg

Diependal, Limburg by Rob Brink, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hindeloopen Friesland

Hindeloopen by Bert van Duin, on Flickr

Hindeloopen Friesland by Bert van Duin, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Geertruidenberg: Markt
Geertruidenberg: Markt by harry_nl, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zuiderzeemuseum

Wharf by Pierre, on Flickr

Polder in het Zuiderzeemuseum by Joeke Pieters, on Flickr

Zuiderzeemuseum - Enkhuizen by Henk Mulder, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Doesburg, Provincie Gelderland, Holland

Doesburg: walking the little dog by Henk Binnendijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Early Autumn in The Hague

Early Autumn in The Hague by R Boed, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Valkenburg Aan de Geul, Limburg, Nederland 

Valley by Jorden Esser, on Flickr


----------



## ov_79 (Mar 21, 2008)

The Dutch Himalayas!
I was awaiting such picture since couple of thread pages.
Beautiful shot. Thank you !


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Eijsden

Kasteel Eijsden by Ralph Apeldoorn, on Flickr

Kasteel Eijsden by Ralph Apeldoorn, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Waddinxveen - Hefbrug

Waddinxveen - Hefbrug-3 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Duivenvoorde

Duivenvoorde-11 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Goes - Oude Haven

Goes - Oude Haven by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam

Amstel by JdJ Photography (www.jdj-photography.nl), on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zwolle

20200813 039 Zwolle by Jac. Janssen, on Flickr

20200807 27 Zwolle - Grote Markt by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr

20200813 001 Zwolle by Jac. Janssen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Warmond ,Oosteinde, South Holland, Holland

Warmond-2 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Vaals

Vaals by Hans Cornet, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Vaals

Wilhelminatoren Vaals by Lucas Ensing, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zuiderwoude

Zuiderwoude 2 by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Groningen, Holland

My final photo on Flickr. It was a great pleasure. Goodbye to all my Flickr friends! by Henk Binnendijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gouda, South Holland, Holland

Gouda-46 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Etten-Leur, Netherlands

Home Town by Jacqueline Ermens, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gouda

Gouda-61 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Harlingen

De Noorderhaven in Harlingen by Sidney Portier, on Flickr

Harlingen-3 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Vaalsbroek

HPK_4049-bewerkt.jpg by Hans Kool, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel de Haar

Kasteel de Haar-2 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Koulen, Limburg, Holland

Ransdaal, Veolia 652 by Maarten van der Velden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hoogstraat / Thorn

Hoogstraat / Thorn by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

Hoogstraat / Thorn by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zaandijk

Zaandijk by Ralph Apeldoorn, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Thorn, Limburg, Holland

Thorn by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Reguliersgracht Amsterdam

Amsterdam by Adfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Molen de Adriaan

Molen de Adriaan (1779) Papentorenvest te Haarlem by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zaandam Centrum

Groen in Blauw Uur by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Haarlem, North Holland, Holland

20210125-0846-30-Pano by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Reflection of historic canal houses in the Brouwersgracht canal

68602 by Nik, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Spaarne River - Haarlem, The Netherlands

Spaarne River - Haarlem, The Netherlands by Dutchflavour, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amersfoort, Nederland

Grote en Kleine Spui by Siebe Postma, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Cameretten, Delft

Cameretten, Delft by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam

It gets warm out there when you’re running in winter! by Ben The Man, on Flickr

Snowflakes falling in the early morning at the Egelantiersgracht - Amsterdam by Ben The Man, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Oud-Zuilen

Oud-Zuilen by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Delft, South Holland, Holland

Oude Delft, Delft by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr

Bridges between prinsenhof and old church, Delft by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr

Winter facade Oude Delft, Delft by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam The Netherlands

Old City by Ronald Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Utrecht, Oudegracht

Utrecht, Oudegracht by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Sea,Dunes,Snow,Sunset....Zandvoort

20210211-1730-35 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Skating in Amsterdam

Skating in Amsterdam by Karl van Herfden, on Flickr

Skating in Amsterdam by Karl van Herfden, on Flickr


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

Skating in the New Driemanspolder near The Hague


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zutphen

Zutphen by Esther van Dijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Walking to the train station in Zaandam....

20210131-1752-18 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Oud-Zuilen

Oud-Zuilen by Jan Knoop, on Flickr

Oud-Zuilen by Jan Knoop, on Flickr

Molens Westbroek en Buitenweg by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Jan van Steffeswertplein, Stevensweert

Jan van Steffeswertplein / Winter / Stevensweert by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Schermerhorn in the snow

Schermerhorn in the snow by Vincent van &#x27;t Hof, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Maarssen

Maarssen by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Renswoude

Kasteel Renswoude by Ralph Apeldoorn, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Maassluis on a Snowy Evening

Maassluis on a Snowy Evening by Rob Schop, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Mheer / Mheer

Tuin / Kasteel Mheer / Mheer by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

Kasteel Mheer / Mheer by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Grote Kerkhof, Deventer Netherlands

Grote Kerkhof, Deventer Netherlands by Peter Beljaards, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hofvijver

Hofvijver-2 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Willemstad

Willemstad by Leendert van der Heiden, on Flickr

Willemstad met molen ‘D Orange’. by Leendert van der Heiden, on Flickr

Willemstad(NL) vestingstad by Leendert van der Heiden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Voldersgracht ice skating, Delft

Voldersgracht ice skating, Delft by Pieter van Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Oud-Zuilen

Oud-Zuilen by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Thorn

Thorn 2020 by Marion Dekker, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gemeentehuis Vught

Gemeentehuis Vught by Alfred, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Molenviergang

Molenviergang. by Alfred, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Schalkwijk, North Holland, Holland

20210213-1701-24 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam Centraal

Damrak met GVB 2022 by Hans Westerink, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Veere

Veere by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Rotterdam

rotterdam - westersingel by Jimmy Pierce, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kampen sunset

Stadsfront Kampen sunset by Sibilla Horst, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Marken

20210204-0955-25 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Windmill Oudega, Friesland, Nederland

Windmill / Molen aan de Oudergaaster Brekken. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

s-hertogenbosch Holland

s-hertogenbosch Holland by Alfred, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Fietsers / Missiemuseum Steyl / Baarlo

Fietsers / Missiemuseum Steyl / Baarlo by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Bouvigne

Kasteel Bouvigne by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_ Roermond ,Holland_


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kaaipoort | Aardenburg

Kaaipoort | Aardenburg by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

het Limburgse Heuvelland

het Limburgse Heuvelland by Pieter ( PPoot ), on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Huize Ruurlo

Huize Ruurlo by Wim Zoeteman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Schaloen

Kasteel Schaloen by Pieter ( PPoot ), on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

_* Designer Outlet Roermond*_


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Vijlen

Vakantie in eigen land by Pieter ( PPoot ), on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Leiden 

Leiden - Snow-34 by Richard, on Flickr

Leiden - Snow-19 by Richard, on Flickr

Leiden - Snow-14 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Amerongen - Amerongen, NL

Kasteel Amerongen - Amerongen, NL by Dirk-Jan Kraan, on Flickr

Amerongen Castle by jbdodane, on Flickr

Amerongen Castle by jbdodane, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hotel De L'Europe Amsterdam

Hotel De L&#x27;Europe Amsterdam by John Post, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Wouw met molen De Arend

Wouw met molen De Arend by Hans Westerink, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zierikzee

6784 - Zeeland by Frans Verschuren, on Flickr

6785 - Zeeland by Frans Verschuren, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Roermond


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Heeswijk 

Kasteel Heeswijk 2021 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Leiden

Leiden - Snow-36 by Richard, on Flickr

Leiden - Snow-31 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Volendam

Volendam by Ralph Apeldoorn, on Flickr

Volendam by Ralph Apeldoorn, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Haarlem / Spaarne

Haarlem / Spaarne by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zierikzee, Provincie Zeeland, Holland

It looks like it&#x27;s going to be a nice day | Het ziet er naar een mooie dag uit by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr


----------



## BGpioneer222 (Aug 10, 2008)

Roermond, Limburg


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hofplein Rotterdam

Hofplein Rotterdam by Ron A.B., on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Springtime in Hasselt

Springtime in Hasselt by Anouk van Noordenburg, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Westertoren Church, Amsterdam 

Westertoren Church, Amsterdam (8) by Tranquiligold, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Rossum

Kasteel Rossum by Frans Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

On an early morning just before sunrise above Spaarndam...

20210330-0703-51-Pano by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Keukenhof Castle and Wassergeest

Trage Tocht Lisse, Easter 2021. by tjabeljan, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zaltbommel

Waterpoort by Frans Schmit, on Flickr

Zaltbommel by Frans Schmit, on Flickr

Het Wapen van Gelderland by Frans Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Heemstede, North Holland, Holland

20200619-0646-04 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zuidas - Amsterdam - Holland

The Financial Mile Amsterdam by John Post, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gustav Mahlerlaan - Amsterdam 

Gustav Mahlerlaan - Amsterdam (Netherlands) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Cartils / Wijlre

Oprijlaan / Kasteel Cartils / Wijlre by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

Kasteel Cartils / Wijlre by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr

Hoofdgebouw / Kasteel Cartils / Wijlre by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amersfoort

Koppelpoort of Amersfoort by Cédric ANTOINE, on Flickr

Amersfoort scene by Cédric ANTOINE, on Flickr

Les canaux d&#x27;Amersfoort by Cédric ANTOINE, on Flickr


----------



## spartannl (Jan 10, 2005)

The Hague


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Paleis Noordeinde - Den Haag

Paleis Noordeinde - Den Haag / The Hague / &#x27;s-Gravenhage - Rijksmonument by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Edam, Netherlands

Edam, Netherlands, 991 by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Maastricht 

Limburg-49 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Markt - Middelburg

Markt - Middelburg (Netherlands) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Sloten Friesland

Sloten Friesland by Meino Mellink, on Flickr

Wonen langs aan de gracht by Bert Muller, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Middelburg, Provincie Zeeland, Holland 

Breestraat - Middelburg (Netherlands) by Perry Tak, on Flickr

Nederstraat - Middelburg (Netherlands) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Het Korfwater, North Holland, Holland

20210424-1038-10 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Vechstreekmuseum en Goudestein, Maarssen

Vechstreekmuseum en Goudestein, Maarssen by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Heilig Hartkerk, Maarssen

Heilig Hartkerk, Maarssen by Jan Knoop, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Sneek

City reflection by Anouk van Noordenburg, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Leiden

Leiden -coronawalks part...lost count... by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Limburg

Limburg-35 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Scharrebiersluis

Scharrebiersluis by vrheid, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hartekamp, Heemstede, North Holland, the Netherlands

20210510-1831-16-Pano by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Isle of Texel

20210430-1526-35 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Valkenburg


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Maastricht:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Valkenburg


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Maastricht


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Deventer / The Netherlands

Deventer / The Netherlands by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Maastricht


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

De Korenhalm 's-Gravenpolder

De Korenhalm (1876) &#x27;s-Gravenpolder by Bram van Broekhoven, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Dokkum

Dokkum by Herman Verheij, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Workum

Workum (3) by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Middelburg, Provincie Zeeland, Holland

Middelburg-12 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Valkenburg

Valkenburg by Gerard Koopman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Vlissingen Zeeland Netherlands

Vlissingen Zeeland Netherlands by Peter Beljaards, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam, North Holland

Terug (2) by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

The historic city of Enkhuizen in North Holland

The historic city of Enkhuizen in North Holland by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Valkenburg:


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Middelburg

Middelburg by Alan Parker Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Summertime at Loosdrecht

Summertime at Loosdrecht by Anouk van Noordenburg, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

St John's Cathedral, 's Hertogenbosch, Netherlands

St John&#x27;s Cathedral, &#x27;s Hertogenbosch, Netherlands by Johan Holthuijsen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Middelburg, Provincie Zeeland, Holland

Middelburg-19 by Richard, on Flickr

Middelburg-43 by Richard, on Flickr

Middelburg-30 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Den Hoorn, North Holland, Holland

20210619-1754-47 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

City of Goes, Zeeland, the Netherlands

My hometown by Jos van den Berg, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Goes, Provincie Zeeland, Holland

Goes-8 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zaan River 

DSCF7108 by Erik Dignum, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug

Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug by Davy Van Loon, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

The old harbor of Hoorn

The old harbor of Hoorn by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zuidhorn, Groningen, Holland

Arriva GTW 2-8 - trein 37419 Groningen - Leeuwarden - Zuidhorn by Rene_Potsdam ..., on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Grote Markt, Breda

Grote Markt, Breda. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Veerpont Steyl-Baarlo

Veerpont Steyl-Baarlo. by wimjee, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam

DSC_3601-HDR by Loek Janssen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Terschelling

Lonly beach by Andre van der Meulen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

The Hague, The Netherlands

The Hague, The Netherlands by Frank Brand, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hindeloopen

Hindeloopen 2 by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Stolpen, North Holland, Holland

Red in different flavours. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zierikzee, Zuidhavenpoort

Zierikzee, Zuidhavenpoort. by What&#x27;s Around, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kolhorn, North Holland, Holland

Kolhorn by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zaanse Schans

20210811 - DSC00570 - Zaanse Schans by Ad Jekel, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kanaal Omval - Kolhorn

Kanaal Omval - Kolhorn by Emil de Jong, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amersfoort

Langegracht Amersfoort by Peter Beljaards, on Flickr

Havik Amersfoort by Peter Beljaards, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amersfoort

Amersfoort 2021 by Edward van den Bosch, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Downtown Nijmegen

Downtown Nijmegen by Matthijs Borghgraef, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Vries, Provincie Drenthe, Holland

20200913 06 Vries by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Westhove Oostkapelle

Kasteel Westhove Oostkapelle by Bert van Duin, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Rotterdam

Erasmusbrug by Bert van Duin, on Flickr

Noorder eiland by Bert van Duin, on Flickr

Droomopdrachten by Bert van Duin, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Castle of Rechteren

Castle of Rechteren by Anouk van Noordenburg, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Maassluis / Stadhuiskade

Maassluis / Stadhuiskade by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Thorn, Limburg, Holland

20210811 24 Thorn by Sjaak Kempe, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Enhuizen harbour, The Netherlands

Preserved by Rob Oo, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zaltbommel, Provincie Gelderland, Holland

20210718-2021-40-Pano by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Westfriese Omringdijk near Eenigenburg, Holland

Westfriese Omringdijk near Eenigenburg, Holland. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

The Netherlands-Hindeloopen

Hindeloopen 2 by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr

Hindeloopen 5 by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr

Hindeloopen 4 by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Basilica of Saint Nicholas

Basiliek van de Heilige Nicolaas, Amsterdam by Philippe Guillot, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Herfst in je achtertuin, Veluwe

Herfst in je achtertuin by Pieter ( PPoot ), on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Nijmegen

Nijmegen-39 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

A windmill in the city of Gouda, Netherlands

GoudaWindmill by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

City Hall Rotterdam

City Hall Rotterdam by Eddy Kriekingen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kloveniersburgwal, Amsterdam

Waag aan het Water by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Rotterdam Architecture

Rotterdam Architecture by Mario Calma, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Rotterdam

rotterdam - maritime museum by Jimmy Pierce, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Leeuwarden

Leeuwarden-13 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hoogcruts, Limburg, Holland

Landschap / Hoogcruts / Noorbeek by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Sneek

Sneek-5 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Terschelling

DJI_0009 by Gert Kracht, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Terschelling

DJI_0083 by Gert Kracht, on Flickr

DJI_0090 by Gert Kracht, on Flickr

Siska01 by Gert Kracht, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Singelwijk, Edam, Noord-Holland

Cheesemaking hub by Peter Kittsteiner, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Waver, Netherlands

Foetangel by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Photographic spot of Zaanse Schans near Zaandam, Noord Holland, Netherlands

20211010-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-1449 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Veere, Provincie Zeeland, Holland

Summertime in Veere by Philippe Moulaert, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Leeuwarden

Leeuwarden / Ljouwert (2018) by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

Leeuwarden / Ljouwert (2018) by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

Leeuwarden / Ljouwert (2018) by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam - Scheepvaartmuseum & VOC-ship

Amsterdam - Scheepvaartmuseum &amp; VOC-ship by night by Miklos Palko, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Belkmerweg near Petten, The Netherlands

Belkmerweg near Petten, The Netherlands. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hernen Castle (1544), Hernen, The Netherlands

Over the fence by Rob Oo, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Marnixstraat Amsterdam 

11G 917, Marnixstraat Amsterdam (afscheidsrit) by Hans Westerink, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Breda - Grote Markt

Breda - Grote Markt by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Langeviele, Middelburg

Langeviele, Middelburg. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Abcoude, Provincie Utrecht, Holland

Abcoude by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Weesp, North Holland, Holland

Weesp by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Dutch countryside near Sint Maarten, The Netherlands

Dutch countryside near Sint Maarten, The Netherlands. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gouda Glow

Gouda Glow by Rob Schop, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Overschie

rotterdam - overschie by Jimmy Pierce, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Vaals

Vaals by Hans Cornet, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zuidas Amsterdam

Zuidas Amsterdam by John Post, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Maastricht

Maastricht: elegant city! by Mara Lucà, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hoorn, North Holland, Holland

Hoorn by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

The city of Schagen, The Netherlands

The city of Schagen, The Netherlands. by Alex de Haas, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Bergen op Zoom - Gertrudiskerk

Bergen op Zoom - Gertrudiskerk by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hoorn, North Holland, Holland

Hoorn by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hotel de l'Europe

Hotel de l&#x27;Europe by Michael Kane, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Bergen op Zoom - Lievevrouwestraat

Bergen op Zoom - Lievevrouwestraat by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Bergen op Zoom - Kremerstraat

Bergen op Zoom - Kremerstraat by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hoorn, North Holland, Holland

20210305-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-0667 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam

20211114-Canon EOS 80D-5914 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Harlingen

Harlingen by Herman Verheij, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Dutch Landscape, Wezep, Gelderland, Nederland 

Dutch Landscape by Jaap van Werven, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Alkmaar, North Holland, Holland

Alkmaar by Timur Haracic, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Vredespaleis

Vredespaleis by Frans Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Tholen, Provincie Zeeland, Holland

Tholen - Markt by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr

Tholen - Hoogstraat by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr

Tholen - Stadhuis by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam

Amsterdam2 by Andrew Baillie, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Grote Looierstraat 4-6 - Maastricht

Grote Looierstraat 4-6 - Maastricht - Rijksmonumenten by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gemeente Leiden, South Holland, Holland 

Rapenbrug by Ralph Apeldoorn, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Rotterdam skyline during Blue Hour seen from the Euromast

Blue Hour Cityscape by Oguzhan Ceyhan, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Groningen,Netherlands

Inner city harbour by hjhoeber2, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Renswoude

Kasteel Renswoude-9 by Richard, on Flickr

Kasteel Renswoude-3 by Richard, on Flickr

Kasteel Renswoude-11 by Richard, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam, Noord-Holland, Nederland

Holanda - Amsterdam by D.Bertolli, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Valkenburg, Limburg, Holland

Valkenburg (2021) by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

Valkenburg (2021) by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr

Valkenburg (2021) by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Maastricht

Maastricht (2021) by Jan Kamphuis, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zuidhorn, Groningen, Holland

Arriva GTW 2-8 10317 - trein 37415 Groningen - Leeuwarden - Zuidhorn by Rene_Potsdam ..., on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Maassluis, Zuid-Holland, Nederland

Maassluis - Groote Kerk by Rik Tiggelhoven, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Goes, Zeeland, the Netherlands

In Goes harbour, Zeeland, the Netherlands by Frans Sellies, on Flickr

The old city of Goes, Zeeland, the Netherlands by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Bridge lights Amsterdam

Bridge lights by Byron Aguilera, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Museum de Fundatie, Zwolle

Museum de Fundatie, Zwolle by Rob Brink, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Haarlem: Grote Markt

Haarlem: Grote Markt by Helgoland01, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Doesburg

Doesburg by Sander Sloots, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Bingerden, Provincie Gelderland, Holland

Chocolate milk cows by Sander Sloots, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Watergang, North Holland, Holland

Watergang 1 by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam

Untitled by J Reeves, on Flickr

Untitled by J Reeves, on Flickr

Untitled by J Reeves, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Erasmusbrug

Erasmusbrug by Pieter ( PPoot ), on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Skyline Rotterdam met de Erasmusbrug

Skyline Rotterdam - Erasmusbrug-1 by Jacco van der Zwan, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Neijenrode

Kasteel Neijenrode by Frans Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Nederhorst

Kasteel Nederhorst by Frans Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Wanswerd, Friesland, Holland

Wânswert 5 by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Westeinde, Enkhuizen, Noord-Holland

Enkhuizen 02-08-13 (2) by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kennemerduinen

Kennemerduinen 4 by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Village of Hollum on the island of Ameland, Netherlands

HollumStreet by Ruben Holthuijsen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Stapelen castle, Boxtel, the Netherlands

Stapelen castle, Boxtel, the Netherlands by Frans Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Museum de Fundatie, Zwolle, Nederland 

Untitled by Rob Brink, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Basiliek van Sint Servaas Maastricht

Basiliek van Sint Servaas Maastricht by Bert van Duin, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Leiden 

Leiden de ghakste by mediocre, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam - Oudezijds Kolk

Amsterdam - Oudezijds Kolk by Miklos Palko, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Tulip Felds Bant, Provincie Flevoland, Holland 

Tulpenvelden in de NO-polder / Tulip fFelds. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Bovenkerk, North Holland, Holland

Polderweg by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Almere-Poort, The Netherlands

Almere-Poort, The Netherlands by Eric Triou, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Utrecht - Catharijnesingel

Utrecht - Catharijnesingel by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam - Oosterdok - View on Schreierstoren and Sint Nicolaasbasiliek

Amsterdam - Oosterdok - View on Schreierstoren and Sint Nicolaasbasiliek by Miklos Palko, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Middelburg, Nederland

Middelburg, Nederland by Leo, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam - Damrak

Amsterdam - Damrak by Miklos Palko, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Epen, Limburg, Holland

20210514-Canon EOS 6D Mark II-3978 by Bartek Rozanski, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Posbank, Rheden

Finally a bit of sun, after many grey days. by Arjen van Veldhuisen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Belgisch Park, Scheveningen, South Holland 

De Pier sunset by Ilias Birdas, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Reigerstraat Middelburg

Reigerstraat Middelburg by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zicht op Kop van Zuid

Zicht op Kop van Zuid by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Maastricht Panorama

Maastricht Panorama by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Venlo - Markt met Stadhuis

Venlo - Markt met Stadhuis by TedXopl2009, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Militaire Hoofdwacht Vrijthof Maastricht

Militaire Hoofdwacht Vrijthof Maastricht by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Dordt in Stoom

Dordt in Stoom by Marjan van de Pol, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

The Netherlands - Zaandijk

Zaandijk - De Bleeke Dood (3) by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Den Haag

Den Haag 2021. by Jakub Przerembski, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Museum Flehite

Museum Flehite by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amersfoort, Provincie Utrecht, Holland

Eem by Peet de Rouw, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Egelshoek, North Holland, Holland

20220613-0918-47 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Overamstel over de Amstel

Overamstel over de Amstel by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Over de Amstel

Over de Amstel (2) by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Oudewater - Haven

Oudewater - Haven by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Koeien aan de Maas

Koeien aan de Maas by cirkel der natuur, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Obergum, Groningen, Holland

Winsum 3 by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Port of Enkhuizen / The Netherlands

Port of Enkhuizen / The Netherlands by Elvin, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Sint-Nicolaaskerk Amsterdam

Sint-Nicolaaskerk Amsterdam by MB photo, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Huis De Voorst in Eefde near Zutphen

Huis De Voorst in Eefde near Zutphen - Achterhoek by Joeke Pieters, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zandvoort, North Holland, Holland

Zandvoort - watertoren by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Diemen, North Holland, Holland

Take Me to Church (2) by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Schaloen, Schin op Geul, Nederland 

The Schaloen Castle on a small island in Oud-Valkenburg by Marco Monster, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Aagtekerke, Provincie Zeeland, Holland  

Nederland - Zeeland - Aagtekerke - 1801 by Loes Brouwers, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Rotterdam

ROTT 212 by Thierry, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Rotterdam

Hofplein by mediocre, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gemeente Dirksland, South Holland, Holland

Country road on a beautiful summer day by Bram van Broekhoven, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

The Hague, Netherlands

The Hague, City in the Netherlands by Alison devine, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Cathedral Church of St.john of s’Hertogenbosch, North Brabant

Saint Jan’s Cathedral by Alison devine, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Where the rivers meet IJsselkade, Doesburg

Where the rivers meet by Sander Sloots, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Stadhuis Bergen op Zoom

Stadhuis Bergen op Zoom by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Orvelte, Provincie Drenthe, Holland

Netherlands - Orvelte by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gouda, South Holland, Holland

Gouda: Gouwe by harry_nl, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Netherlands - Orvelte - Orvelterstraat

Netherlands - Orvelte - Orvelterstraat by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Westerkerk, Amsterdam

Westerkerk, Amsterdam by Tony Kanev, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Wijngaard Buitengoed Slavante Maastricht

Wijngaard Buitengoed Slavante Maastricht by Lucas Ensing, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Domusstraat - Zierikzee

Domusstraat - Zierikzee by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Posbank National Park from above

Posbank National Park from above [Explored] by Alan Parker Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Goedereede, South Holland, Holland

Goedereede by Peter Jaspers, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Muiden, North Holland, Holland

Netherlands - Muiden by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Maastricht, Limburg, Holland

Maastricht by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr



Maastricht by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Maastricht, Limburg, Holland

Cortenstraat / Maastricht by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Schoorlse Duinen

Lovely evening by GIjs Rijsdijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zierikzee, Provincie Zeeland, Holland

Zierikzee - Havenpark by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr

Zierikzee - Havenpark by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Terschelling-Drenkelingenhuisje

Terschelling-Drenkelingenhuisje (1) by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr

Terschelling-Drenkelingenhuisje (2) by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel De Keverberg

Kessel by G. Metsemakers, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Markt / Roermond

Markt / Roermond by Rob Jacobs, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Marken, North Holland, Holland

Netherlands - Marken by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Muiden, North Holland, Holland

Netherlands - Muiden by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Velsen-Zuid

Velsen-Zuid 1 by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Delft, Markt

Delft, Markt. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Cottessen, Limburg, Holland

Uitzicht op Sippenaken by Tijn van der Muuren, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Stadshaven Goes

Stadshaven Goes by Peter Jaspers, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gouda - Peperstraat

Gouda - Peperstraat by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gouda, South Holland, Holland

Gouda - Oude Vismarkt by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr

Gouda - Willem Vroesenhuis by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zaandijk

Going Dutch by Robby van Moor, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Museum Flehite and the river Eem as seen from the lock

Museum Flehite by Fred Dalmulder, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam, North Holland, Holland

Moderne geschiedenis: De Stille Stad by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Buitenveldert, North Holland, Holland

Moderne Tijden: De Hoogte in by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Alkmaar gezien vanaf de Grote Kerk

Alkmaar by pip, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Groningen, Holland

Broerstraat by Jeroen Hillenga, on Flickr

Zwanestraat by Jeroen Hillenga, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kampen, The Netherlands

Kampen, The Netherlands by Henk Tasma, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Texel - Ploegelanden en Bleekerij

Texel - Ploegelanden en Bleekerij (2) by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gouda - Westhaven

Gouda - Westhaven by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Utrecht - Beyerskameren

Utrecht - Beyerskameren by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Utrecht - Oude Gracht

Utrecht - Oude Gracht by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Old houses in Kampen, the Netherlands

old houses in Kampen, the Netherlands by Henk Tasma, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Autumn in Edam

Autumn in Edam by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Leiden

Leiden by Jan Kranendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Utrecht - Springweg met Myropscameren

Utrecht - Springweg met Myropscameren by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Rotterdam - Schiedam

rotterdam - schiedam by Jimmy Pierce, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Kasteel Stapelen - Prins Hendrikstraat - Boxtel - Rijksmonument

Kasteel Stapelen - Prins Hendrikstraat - Boxtel - Rijksmonument by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Thorn - Provincie Limburg - Nederland

Thorn - Provincie Limburg - Nederland by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Netherlands - Leiden - Hooglandse Kerk

Netherlands - Leiden - Hooglandse Kerk by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Naaldwijk - Zuid-Holland - Nederland

Naaldwijk - Zuid-Holland - Nederland by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Thorn - Provincie Limburg - Nederland

Thorn - Provincie Limburg - Nederland by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Thorn - Provincie Limburg - Nederland

Thorn - Provincie Limburg - Nederland by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr

Thorn - Provincie Limburg - Nederland by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Castle De Haar The Netherlands 

Castle De Haar by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Den Haag - Binnenhof

Den Haag - Binnenhof by Hans Heigenhauser, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Somewhere between Maastricht and Weert

Limburg by mediocre, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Haarlem, North Holland, Holland

riding their steed by Marleen Roelofs, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Grote Looierstraat 4-6 - Maastricht - Rijksmonumenten

Grote Looierstraat 4-6 - Maastricht - Rijksmonumenten by Frans Berkelaar, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Rotterdam - Schiedam

rotterdam - schiedam by Jimmy Pierce, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Delft, Markt

Delft, Markt. by Sabien, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Evening in Gouda

Evening in Gouda by Yulia van der Waa, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Netherlands - The Hague - Scheveningen Beach - Kurhaus Hotel

Netherlands - The Hague - Scheveningen Beach - Kurhaus Hotel by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

De Biesboschpolder - Netherlands - panorama

De Biesboschpolder - Netherlands - panorama by Paul van de Velde, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Stadhuis Middelburg

Stadhuis Middelburg by Frans Schmit, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Maastricht

Maastricht. by wimjee, on Flickr


----------



## Crow69 (Oct 10, 2017)

Gregori.P said:


> De Rijp - Kralingergracht
> 
> To do the useful thing, to say the courageous thing, to contemplate the beautiful thing: that is enough for one man's life. by Frank Hendriks, on Flickr


I have been looking for years for a photo that I saw of a Dutch town like that, so with the narrow canals and houses on both sides, I could never find that photo or the location again because I don't remember it, but this one is similar, thank you very much for your contribution


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Utrecht, Provincie Utrecht, Holland

It had all seemed so confused and pointless. by Frank Hendriks, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Haarlem - Noord-Holland- Nederland - Netherlands

Ochtend in Haarlem by John Post, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Paleis Het Loo

20220724 WB 111739 by Wink Blomsma, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Leuvehaven, Rotterdam

Leuvehaven, Rotterdam (NL) by Delphinidaesy, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Netherlands - The Hague - Kurhaus Hotel

Netherlands - The Hague - Kurhaus Hotel by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr

Netherlands - Den Haag - Scheveningen Strand - Kurhaus Hotel by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Delden, Provincie Overijssel, Holland

DSC05839 by Yury Torba, on Flickr

DSC05848 by Yury Torba, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Herfstbeelden: Bartelsluis

Herfstbeelden: Bartelsluis by Peter Eijkman, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Erasmusbrug

Rotterdam - Erasmusbrücke by Richter.V, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Autumn in Limburg

Autumn in Limburg by Marianne van der Westen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Hasselt, The Netherlands

Hasselt, The Netherlands by Henk Tasma, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

A beautiful view of windmills in the Zaanse Schans

A beautiful view of windmills in the Zaanse Schans by Bert van Bokhorst, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Wijk bij Duurstede, Provincie Utrecht, Holland 

Wijk bij Duurstede - Peperstraat by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Cothen, Provincie Utrecht, Holland

Cothen - Dorp by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Koppelpoort in Amersfoort, the Netherlands

Koppelpoort in Amersfoort, the Netherlands. by Hans Viveen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

An old street at Blokzijl in the Netherlands

An old street at Blokzijl in the Netherlands. by Hans Viveen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gorinchem

A Picture of my hometown, Gorinchem in the Netherlands. Taken from a helicopter flight by myself. by Hans Viveen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Classic Leeuwarden Picture

Classic Leeuwarden Picture by Hindrik Sijens, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Country house Elswout

Country house Elswout by Tony Kanev, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Beatrixpark | Zuidas

Beatrixpark - Amsterdam (Netherlands) by Perry Tak, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Jordaan, North Holland, Holland

20221207-1639-54-HDR by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

South Limburg

Zuid-Limburg altijd mooi/South Limburg always beautiful by Truus Cox, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zwolle, The view from the Diezerpoorterbrug

Zwolle, La vue depuis le Diezerpoorterbrug (Pays-Bas) by PLT14, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Nes aan de Amstel, North Holland, Holland 

20221209-0916-15 by Don Oppedijk, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Muiderslot, The Netherlands

11052022 WB 11052022 (2) by Wink Blomsma, on Flickr

11052022 WB 11052022 (10) by Wink Blomsma, on Flickr

11052022 WB 11052022 (1) by Wink Blomsma, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Haarlem

Spaarne Haarlem by Kruijssen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gouda, South Holland, Holland

Netherlands - Gouda - 30 Lange Tiendeweg - 't Kaaswinkeltje Cheese Shop by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Netherlands - Gouda - City Hall

Netherlands - Gouda - City Hall by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Zaandijk, North Holland, Holland

zaanse-schans by Maurizio Mori, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Middelburg - zicht op het Prins Hendrikdok

Middelburg - zicht op het Prins Hendrikdok by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Wijk bij Duurstede - Oeverstraat

Wijk bij Duurstede - Oeverstraat by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Harderwijk - Hoogstraat

Harderwijk - Hoogstraat by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Edam, North Holland, Holland

Netherlands - Edam - Cheese market by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr

Netherlands - Edam by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Middelburg - zicht op de Markt

Middelburg - zicht op de Markt by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Gemeente Wormerland, North Holland, Holland 

Wormer-IJsbaan Nova Zembla (1) by Tom Kisjes, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Beekstraat, Elburg

Beekstraat, Elburg by Hans Westerink, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Den Haag

DSC05803 copy by Haagse Hoogbouw, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Leidsestraat Amsterdam

Leidsestraat (Amsterdam) met Combino 2043 en een onbekende soortgenoot by Hans Westerink, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam, North Holland, Holland

Amsterdamse gebouwen / buildings in Amsterdam by Hans Westerink, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Rotterdam Stationsplein

Rotterdam Stationsplein by Hans Westerink, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Goes - Oude Haven

Goes - Oude Haven by Grotevriendelijkereus, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Maassluis, South Holland, Holland

Gele brug | Yellow bridge by Pit Spielmann, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Delft

Christmas Square by *stuart*, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Dusk at Kloveniersburgwal, Amsterdam

Dusk at Kloveniersburgwal, Amsterdam by Timur Haracic, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Middelburg / Zeeland

Middelburg / Zeeland by bjoernh1711, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Netherlands - Edam - City Hall

Netherlands - Edam - City Hall by Marcial Bernabéu, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Erasmusbrug vanaf Noordereiland

Erasmusbrug vanaf Noordereiland by Tom van der Heijden, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Westeinde, DH, NL

Westeinde, DH, NL by Imran's, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Amsterdam, Centraal Station

Amsterdam, Centraal Station by Gerrit van Straalen, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

De L`Europe Hotel Amsterdam

De L`Europe Hotel Amsterdam by John Post, on Flickr


----------



## Gregori.P (Apr 9, 2011)

Leiden

Citroën DS by Tim van Driel, on Flickr


----------

